# TTC and TBT's Super Smash Bash



## LaserGirlFetch

The leaders of Super Smash Toons would like to present to you:

TTC's Super Smash Bash!

Welcome everyone, to the biggest Super Smash Bros. Brawl Tournament ever to have been hosted on ToontownCentral! This is no ordinary online Tournament you can attend. This is one of those big and exciting ones, with lots of Brawlers, matches to play, and even Rewards! Pretty outstanding, if you know what I mean...

Now before I get to the "butter", or main stuff, I've got to go over the Rules. Yes, Rules. I know how much you despise that word, but it's improtant for you if you want to attend this beauty!

Our Clan's Rules apply for this Thread, so if you need to see them, go here:Super Smash Toons (V.2)!Super Smash Toons (V.2)!

You also might want to take a look at TTC's Policy Guidelines. Another thing: DO NOT Post your Friend Code here! You are to put them on your User Profile for people to see.

In short: Be kind to others and remember to stay On-Topic!

Now, here is the most important Rules to read:

TTC's Super Smash Bash: Tournament Rules

Double Elimination (Winner/loser bracket)

All rounds are best out of 3, exept for Semi-Final and Final matches, which are best out of 5.

Characters: All Characters
Stock: 3 lives
handicap: Off
Stock Time Limit: 8 minutes
Damage Ratio: 1.0

Stages:
At the beginning of the set, each player will pick a stage to ban for the 3 matches. The 1st stage to be chosen will be by the Random Button. The 2nd stage to be chosen will be loser's pick, and the 3rd stage to be chosen (if made to) will be loser of the previous match's pick. This also goes with 4th and 5th matches.

No Stalling the time of the match so you can win. Again, NO STALLING! If there is 10 or less seconds left, Then this is allowed.

Remember to set "Random Stage Switch" to only the Neutural stages!

Note: If you do not have Random Stage Switch in your Rules, then you do not have all Stages yet. If you do not have them all before you fight your opponent, then the 1st Stage to be played on will be Final Destination.

Stalling: The act of deliberately avoiding any and all conflict so that one may make the game unplayable. Running away from an opponent to reach a better position is not stalling.

Here are the list Stages that can a can not be used in the Tournament. Neutural Stages are the ones that are Randomly chosen during the first match. Counter Pick Stages is the Stages that the loser of the previous match may pick. They can also pick one from the Neutural list.

Neutural:

Battlefield
Final Destination
Smashville
Yoshi's Island
Pokemon Stadium 1
Lylat Cruise

Counter Picks:

Castle Siege
Delfino Plaza
Halberd
Corneria
Frigate Orpheon
Jungle Japes
Luigi's Mansion
Pictochat
Pok


----------



## MygL

HELL YEAH IM IN!!!

Brawl name: MygL


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Sweet, what your Brawl name?


----------



## MygL

i saw the thread so we need to post our favorite characters?? if so then here are mines

Main: Lucas
2nd: ToonLink


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

xYoh said:
			
		

> i saw the thread so we need to post our favorite characters?? if so then here are mines
> 
> Main: Lucas
> 2nd: Toon]Thats only if you want to join the clan.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Wait, I think I might know zay, does zay often use peach?

(just asking)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Wait, I think I might know zay, does zay often use peach?
> 
> (just asking)


No, he uses Luigi and Wolf. And it's actually Zay+  I forgot to put that.


----------



## djman900

im in brawl name is
Djman
  Name: djman900


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Welcome to the tournament!


----------



## MygL

cant wait for it to start


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

xYoh said:
			
		

> cant wait for it to start


It was going to start tomorrow, but Trela delayed it since no one was signing-up. That's also why we decided to bring the tournament here.


----------



## yoshipower

can i join My brawl name  Jason


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Of course you can join. =D


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

BUMP!


----------



## tj7777777

ill go


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Welcome to the tourny!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hurry and sign-up! All sign-ups AFTER Feb. 10th will NOT be accepted.


----------



## Tyeforce

Aw, tourneyfag rules? Count me out.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Yeah I'm not crazy about the rules...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Don't look at me. I didn't write them. I did help though.

Trela wanted to do rules that are similar to official tournament rules that Nintendo uses when they host Brawl tournaments.

We won't be changing the rules if thats what your hinting at. <_<


----------



## Tyeforce

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Don't look at me. I didn't write them. I did help though.
> 
> Trela wanted to do rules that are similar to official tournament rules that Nintendo uses when they host Brawl tournaments.
> 
> We won't be changing the rules if thats what your hinting at. <_<


Nintendo doesn't host Brawl tournaments... Other places do. Those are the standard tournament rules. If Nintendo were to host a tournament, they'd let you play the game how it was meant to be played; with items, including Smash Balls, and not restriction on stage choice.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Well, thats what I meant. He made the rules like official tournaments do. 

The reason we also made stage restrictions, no smash balls and no items is because this:

Some stages move or do some really annoying thing so they are banned to keep fighting easier without the hassle of chasing after the other player.

We did no items because items are annoying also. If someone constantly uses them without fighting the other player, they are pretty much just using the items to brawl.

Smash Balls: These are pointless in our tournament so we banned them.

If you aren't going to join, DON'T POST.


----------



## Silverstorms

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Aw, tourneyfag rules? Count me out.


They're better than the rules in the last SSBB tourny here. Every match was on Final Destination.

I guess i'll enter.

Brawl name:Matt


----------



## Callum1064

I'll enter
Brawl name: Callum

though I am very rusty.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Thanks for joining.


----------



## RamboSonik

Do you play on toontown pirrana, i used to be addicted but my mum did not like it so she cancelled the subscription


----------



## Tyeforce

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Well, thats what I meant. He made the rules like official tournaments do.
> 
> The reason we also made stage restrictions, no smash balls and no items is because this:
> 
> Some stages move or do some really annoying thing so they are banned to keep fighting easier without the hassle of chasing after the other player.
> 
> We did no items because items are annoying also. If someone constantly uses them without fighting the other player, they are pretty much just using the items to brawl.
> 
> Smash Balls: These are pointless in our tournament so we banned them.
> 
> If you aren't going to join, DON'T POST.


Smash Balls are pointless? They're the main new feature of the game!! And they're just plain awesome. A match isn't fun without Final Smashes.

Eh, sign me up anyway, I guess.

Username: Tyeforce
Brawl Name: Tye

When is it, exactly?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Well, they aren't pointless... Trela thinks they are <_<

I actually love them though. Lucarios Final Smash is my favorite.

Start of Tournament: February 15th
End of Tournament: March 25th
Sign-Ups End: February 10th

You must complete your matches before March 25th.

Anyways, glad you decided to join.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

RamboSonik said:
			
		

> Do you play on toontown pirrana, i used to be addicted but my mum did not like it so she cancelled the subscription


Yeah, I play.

fftopic: 

<_<


----------



## sothe897

I'm so joing! my fc is 1418-9432-3705
online name:Sothe


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Welcome to the tournament.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Bumpz


----------



## Rocketman

Lotta rules and regulations I guess, but I'll join. I've practiced a lot and I actually hope I'm better than last time.


----------



## chubsterr

Im in!

Username: Chubsterr
Brawl Name 3AGE


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Piranha...........

how dare you not tell meh about this!!! :O
Im in.

Brawl name: Alex

NOTE: I WILL NOT WIN! BUT I WILL FACE PIRANHA!(hopefully..)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Thanks for joining guys.

Hurry and sign-up guys, you CANNOT sign-up after Feb. 10th.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Bump!!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Bump... again


----------



## Caleb

im signing up.i'll go and get code later.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hurry and sign-up everyone! You CANNOT sign-up after tomorrow!


----------



## StbAn

I want to sign up, FC in my sign, name: VARGS Fav. character: Mr. Game and Watch 2: kirby
send me a PM if I'm in!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hurry and sign-up everyone! You CANNOT sign-up after tomorrow!


Yes I can!! :gyroiddance:


----------



## MygL

uhh i used to like items but i now hate them i just hate them alot more smashballs it can easily take off 3 stocks so its so annoying also

yay tommorrow inscriptions over and uhmm why we wait too much after inscriptions?? D=


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> uhh i used to like items but i now hate them i just hate them alot more smashballs it can easily take off 3 stocks so its so annoying also
> 
> yay tommorrow inscriptions over and uhmm why we wait too much after inscriptions?? D=


items suck <_<


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Actually, sign-ups end today... I had it wrong >_>


----------



## Trela

Hello everyone. Yes, I am the Tournament Host. I should talk about some stuff, no?

Now that Sign-ups are over, we have a total of 24 players. I am still thinking of a way on doing Friend Codes with the other members over at ToonTownCentral, but it might be hard, since TTC has a lot of Rules and stuff. You can worry about your Friend Code on the day of the Tournament. I might even host my Practice Session here before the Tournament...

Also, I have already created the Brackets, but they will be posted the day before the Tournament. Remember to get your practice on!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me.

=Trela=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. Yes, I am the Tournament Host. I should talk about some stuff, no?
> 
> Now that Sign-ups are over, we have a total of 24 players. I am still thinking of a way on doing Friend Codes with the other members over at ToonTownCentral, but it might be hard, since TTC has a lot of Rules and stuff. You can worry about your Friend Code on the day of the Tournament. I might even host my Practice Session here before the Tournament...
> 
> Also, I have already created the Brackets, but they will be posted the day before the Tournament. Remember to get your practice on!
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to ask me.
> 
> =Trela=


Hey Trela! Glad you came to TBT. =D


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Lolz hey people im from ttc i joined here soo i could exchange friend codes easier


----------



## chubsterr

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Lolz hey people im from ttc i joined here soo i could exchange friend codes easier


Welcome! :gyroiddance:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Lolz hey people im from ttc i joined here soo i could exchange friend codes easier


LOL. Hey Icarus!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Hi sorry i posted late  soo pratice is tommorow im excited


----------



## Trela

Wuzup peoplez. I'm here just to remind yoll that the Tournament starts tomorrow. I will post here again with the details on how this Tournament will go. Good luck!

=Trela=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> Wuzup peoplez. I'm here just to remind yoll that the Tournament starts tomorrow. I will post here again with the details on how this Tournament will go. Good luck!
> 
> =Trela=


Tomorrow?

You said on TTC it was today... or I read wrong. Lol.


----------



## MygL

woot tommorrow i cant wait!!!!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Is Zay going to post Chatango on this thread as well


----------



## Trela

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Is Zay going to post Chatango on this thread as well


Probably. I dunno yet.

Alright everyone! The Tournament starts today at 12:00pm Central Time, so do your Time Zone stuff!

At 12, I will post how the Tournament shall go, like FC exchanging and stuff. Better get that practice on!

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

my tbt username is cornymikey and my brawl name is Mike.


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm gonna get my butt kicked >_<


----------



## cornymikey

can i still join?


----------



## Trela

Actually corneymikey, Sign-Ups are over. Sorry =(

EDIT: Wait a minute. Waluigi, another player in the Tournament, has lots of lag (no offense), so if the matches become unplayable for him, you can Substitute for him. We will just have to see.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

awwww, can i prove myself now if i brawl u, trela?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> awwww, can i prove myself now if i brawl u, trela?


Are you a pro?

If not, you will lose BADLY!


----------



## cornymikey

are u sure im so bad, silverstorms? (chuckles maniacally)


----------



## Chibz

Tournaments are fun, but sometimes they can get out of hand. I think it starts to be no fun when someone comes in and says *Nerdiest voice possible* "omg guys I play Brawl PROFESSIONALLY. I watch all the Youtube videos to see what the l33test characters and combos are. Then I'm going to spend hours and hours practicing in training mode edge-hogging and wave-dashing cuz I have MADSKILLZ!!!11!!11
I'm gonna join a no-name Community College's little Video Game Club Tourney (which I hav never attended before) and pwnd all sorts of nubs who don't take this game as seriously as I do and win that *20 dollar giftcard to the Gamestop* up the street. 
OMG Y aren't u playing Official Nintendo Rules?! TIER 1 CHARACTERS ONLY! Final Destination is the hardest stage omg. It takes REAL SKILL to play on a stage with no hazards and no items! IT'S HOW THE GAME WAS MEANT TO BE PLAYED, GUYS! BRAWL IS SUM SRS BUSINESS"

That pretty much sums it up.

This actually happened by the way, but he got disqualified for fighting with a follow player. Like, like the mature adult he was, unpluged the wii and ruined the Tourney.


----------



## cornymikey

Chibz said:
			
		

> Tournaments are fun, but sometimes they can get out of hand. I think it starts to be no fun when someone comes in and says *Nerdiest voice possible* "omg guys I play Brawl PROFESSIONALLY. I watch all the Youtube videos to see what the l33test characters and combos are. Then I'm going to spend hours and hours practicing in training mode edge-hogging and wave-dashing cuz I have MADSKILLZ!!!11!!11
> I'm gonna join a no-name Community College's little Video Game Club Tourney (which I hav never attended before) and pwnd all sorts of nubs who don't take this game as seriously as I do and win that *20 dollar giftcard to the Gamestop* up the street.
> OMG Y aren't u playing Official Nintendo Rules?! TIER 1 CHARACTERS ONLY! Final Destination is the hardest stage omg. It takes REAL SKILL to play on a stage with no hazards and no items! IT'S HOW THE GAME WAS MEANT TO BE PLAYED, GUYS! BRAWL IS SUM SRS BUSINESS"
> 
> That pretty much sums it up.


final destination has no hazards...


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> are u sure im so bad, silverstorms? (chuckles maniacally)


No, I'm sure Trela's really good.


----------



## cornymikey

well, ill brawl anyone? would u like to brawl, silverstorms?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are u sure im so bad, silverstorms? (chuckles maniacally)
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sure Trela's really good.
Click to expand...

well, i can beat a whole lot of ppl. i could brawl u then, silverstorms


----------



## Chibz

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tournaments are fun, but sometimes they can get out of hand. I think it starts to be no fun when someone comes in and says *Nerdiest voice possible* "omg guys I play Brawl PROFESSIONALLY. I watch all the Youtube videos to see what the l33test characters and combos are. Then I'm going to spend hours and hours practicing in training mode edge-hogging and wave-dashing cuz I have MADSKILLZ!!!11!!11
> I'm gonna join a no-name Community College's little Video Game Club Tourney (which I hav never attended before) and pwnd all sorts of nubs who don't take this game as seriously as I do and win that *20 dollar giftcard to the Gamestop* up the street.
> OMG Y aren't u playing Official Nintendo Rules?! TIER 1 CHARACTERS ONLY! Final Destination is the hardest stage omg. It takes REAL SKILL to play on a stage with no hazards and no items! IT'S HOW THE GAME WAS MEANT TO BE PLAYED, GUYS! BRAWL IS SUM SRS BUSINESS"
> 
> That pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> final destination has no hazards...
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I was making fun of.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are u sure im so bad, silverstorms? (chuckles maniacally)
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sure Trela's really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i can beat a whole lot of ppl. i could brawl u then, silverstorms
Click to expand...

Ok.

My Fc is 0989-3187-9336


----------



## cornymikey

Chibz said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tournaments are fun, but sometimes they can get out of hand. I think it starts to be no fun when someone comes in and says *Nerdiest voice possible* "omg guys I play Brawl PROFESSIONALLY. I watch all the Youtube videos to see what the l33test characters and combos are. Then I'm going to spend hours and hours practicing in training mode edge-hogging and wave-dashing cuz I have MADSKILLZ!!!11!!11
> I'm gonna join a no-name Community College's little Video Game Club Tourney (which I hav never attended before) and pwnd all sorts of nubs who don't take this game as seriously as I do and win that *20 dollar giftcard to the Gamestop* up the street.
> OMG Y aren't u playing Official Nintendo Rules?! TIER 1 CHARACTERS ONLY! Final Destination is the hardest stage omg. It takes REAL SKILL to play on a stage with no hazards and no items! IT'S HOW THE GAME WAS MEANT TO BE PLAYED, GUYS! BRAWL IS SUM SRS BUSINESS"
> 
> That pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> final destination has no hazards...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what I was making fun of.
Click to expand...

oh i see... sorta  >_<


----------



## Silverstorms

Chibz said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tournaments are fun, but sometimes they can get out of hand. I think it starts to be no fun when someone comes in and says *Nerdiest voice possible* "omg guys I play Brawl PROFESSIONALLY. I watch all the Youtube videos to see what the l33test characters and combos are. Then I'm going to spend hours and hours practicing in training mode edge-hogging and wave-dashing cuz I have MADSKILLZ!!!11!!11
> I'm gonna join a no-name Community College's little Video Game Club Tourney (which I hav never attended before) and pwnd all sorts of nubs who don't take this game as seriously as I do and win that *20 dollar giftcard to the Gamestop* up the street.
> OMG Y aren't u playing Official Nintendo Rules?! TIER 1 CHARACTERS ONLY! Final Destination is the hardest stage omg. It takes REAL SKILL to play on a stage with no hazards and no items! IT'S HOW THE GAME WAS MEANT TO BE PLAYED, GUYS! BRAWL IS SUM SRS BUSINESS"
> 
> That pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> final destination has no hazards...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what I was making fun of.
Click to expand...

You shouldn't make fun of professionals. They're better at stuff than you.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are u sure im so bad, silverstorms? (chuckles maniacally)
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sure Trela's really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i can beat a whole lot of ppl. i could brawl u then, silverstorms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> My Fc is 0989-3187-9336
Click to expand...

my fc is 4124-4823-9209
my game: 3 stock no items


----------



## Chibz

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tournaments are fun, but sometimes they can get out of hand. I think it starts to be no fun when someone comes in and says *Nerdiest voice possible* "omg guys I play Brawl PROFESSIONALLY. I watch all the Youtube videos to see what the l33test characters and combos are. Then I'm going to spend hours and hours practicing in training mode edge-hogging and wave-dashing cuz I have MADSKILLZ!!!11!!11
> I'm gonna join a no-name Community College's little Video Game Club Tourney (which I hav never attended before) and pwnd all sorts of nubs who don't take this game as seriously as I do and win that *20 dollar giftcard to the Gamestop* up the street.
> OMG Y aren't u playing Official Nintendo Rules?! TIER 1 CHARACTERS ONLY! Final Destination is the hardest stage omg. It takes REAL SKILL to play on a stage with no hazards and no items! IT'S HOW THE GAME WAS MEANT TO BE PLAYED, GUYS! BRAWL IS SUM SRS BUSINESS"
> 
> That pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> final destination has no hazards...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what I was making fun of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh i see... sorta  >_<
Click to expand...

Cause I said "It takes REAL SKILL to play on a stage that has NO HAZARDS"
See how ridiculous that sounds? XD


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are u sure im so bad, silverstorms? (chuckles maniacally)
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sure Trela's really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i can beat a whole lot of ppl. i could brawl u then, silverstorms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> My Fc is 0989-3187-9336
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my fc is 4124-4823-9209
> my game: 3 stock no items
Click to expand...

You create room.


----------



## cornymikey

ill be on shortly, silverstorms


----------



## cornymikey

silverstorms, whats ur brawl name?


----------



## Chibz

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tournaments are fun, but sometimes they can get out of hand. I think it starts to be no fun when someone comes in and says *Nerdiest voice possible* "omg guys I play Brawl PROFESSIONALLY. I watch all the Youtube videos to see what the l33test characters and combos are. Then I'm going to spend hours and hours practicing in training mode edge-hogging and wave-dashing cuz I have MADSKILLZ!!!11!!11
> I'm gonna join a no-name Community College's little Video Game Club Tourney (which I hav never attended before) and pwnd all sorts of nubs who don't take this game as seriously as I do and win that *20 dollar giftcard to the Gamestop* up the street.
> OMG Y aren't u playing Official Nintendo Rules?! TIER 1 CHARACTERS ONLY! Final Destination is the hardest stage omg. It takes REAL SKILL to play on a stage with no hazards and no items! IT'S HOW THE GAME WAS MEANT TO BE PLAYED, GUYS! BRAWL IS SUM SRS BUSINESS"
> 
> That pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> final destination has no hazards...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what I was making fun of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shouldn't make fun of professionals. They're better than you.
Click to expand...

I'm sure they are better than me, but they deserve to be made fun of if they take a videogame like Super Smash brothers so freaking seriously XD

It ruins the fun.


----------



## djman900

ooo cant wait


----------



## Silverstorms

*coughbadconnectioncough*

Meta Knight Vs. Olimar. Not exactly fair >_<


----------



## djman900

silver i will brawl u or anyone else that wants to brawl


----------



## Chibz

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *coughbadconnectioncough*
> 
> Meta Knight Vs. Olimar. Not exactly fair >_<


What's not fair about it?


----------



## cornymikey

it only lagged in the beginning, its not lagging anymore. and i beat u so badly.


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> silver i will brawl u or anyone else that wants to brawl


ill brawl u, i owned silver


----------



## djman900

lemme brawl silver first son


----------



## MygL

ooo i wanna brawl either trela or silverstorms xD for practice of course


----------



## Silverstorms

Chibz said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coughbadconnectioncough*
> 
> Meta Knight Vs. Olimar. Not exactly fair >_<
> 
> 
> 
> What's not fair about it?
Click to expand...

You obviously have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## djman900

clean 1 on 1 match silver


----------



## Chibz

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coughbadconnectioncough*
> 
> Meta Knight Vs. Olimar. Not exactly fair >_<
> 
> 
> 
> What's not fair about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

No I know what I'm talking about. There's really no fair/unfair between the characters. It all depends on the players. Jigglypuff can beat Ike many many times over if you're good enough with him. It all depends on the players.

Now, what's unfair about a matchup between Olimar and Metaknight?


----------



## djman900

mike 1 on 1 i wuld own


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> it only lagged in the beginning, its not lagging anymore. and i beat u so badly.


1. I don't main Ike
2. I started maining Olimar only a few hours ago.
3. It* was* lagging the whole match


----------



## djman900

mabye not own but


----------



## djman900

i wanna do 1 on 1


----------



## nar7155

could i enter? or is it full?


----------



## Silverstorms

You've got to admit, that meteor smash was funny


----------



## MygL

djman900 said:
			
		

> i wanna do 1 on 1


ill 1 on 1 u =) if u want ..... T-T


----------



## djman900

mike u serious i beat u 2 lives to 0


----------



## djman900

too much lag


----------



## chubsterr

How long till tournament starts? i really dont want to miss it so just pm me when its my turn please


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> too much lag


Told you.


----------



## nar7155

could i brawl some one im uber bored T-T


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> mike 1 on 1 i wuld own


u only owned me when i didnt use my main


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna do 1 on 1
> 
> 
> 
> ill 1 on 1 u =) if u want ..... T-T
Click to expand...

lets brawl


----------



## djman900

ur pretty good silver


----------



## cornymikey

djman, i can own u with meta knight


----------



## cornymikey

nar7155, ill brawl u


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?!?


----------



## nar7155

i said i will


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> ur pretty good silver but not enuf


O rly?


----------



## djman900

corn no u cant


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman, i can own u with meta knight


Meta Knight is the best character in the game.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman, i can own u with meta knight
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight is the best character in the game.
Click to expand...

D= is lucas!!!!!!!

lucas lucas lucas lucas lucas LUCASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Trela

Woah. Soo many posts in soo little time! Lemmie Post!

Nar: Yeah, Sign-ups are over, sorry. You can Brawl here though =P

chubsterr: It starts at 12pm Cental Time.

Chibz: LOL thats kinda true about Tournaments. Real Tournaments give out hundreds and hundreds of dollars though.

Olimar and MK match-up: MK is the best character in the game. He has no bad match-ups. Just none. I can show some links about MK's match-ups if nessisary...

Also, do NOT start fights on who is better than who. Seriously, that crap is annoying. If you have nothing good to say, then dont say anything. Thank youz!

Btw, I will play anyone after my sister is done with the Wii.

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman, i can own u with meta knight
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight is the best character in the game.
Click to expand...

so..


----------



## djman900

any1 wanna brawl?


----------



## MygL

Trela said:
			
		

> Woah. Soo many posts in soo little time! Lemmie Post!
> 
> Nar: Yeah, Sign-ups are over, sorry. You can Brawl here though =P
> 
> chubsterr: It starts at 12pm Cental Time.
> 
> Chibz: LOL thats kinda true about Tournaments. Real Tournaments give out hundreds and hundreds of dollars though.
> 
> Olimar and MK match-up: MK is the best character in the game. He has no bad match-ups. Just none. I can show some ] >_<  yet lucas is sexier than meta kniight xD


----------



## chubsterr

imitates meta knight* Sha ku ka!!


----------



## MygL

djman900 said:
			
		

> any1 wanna brawl?


ill brawl you as soon i finish buying turnips


----------



## djman900

ok


----------



## MygL

done im getting on now and uhmm u make room?


----------



## MygL

uhh im having some problems.... it says im not connected to internet but i am and it says error

51330


----------



## djman900

try on 
support.nintendo.com


----------



## MygL

nvm im on and i dun see u online


----------



## djman900

hmm wut does it say?


----------



## MygL

lol now i see u it says ur brawling


----------



## djman900

ok add chubster  so we cAN HAVe a match of 4


----------



## MygL

yea i got him but idk if it lags ill step out >_<


----------



## djman900

r u sure?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

djman there tournament bracket says im going to fight you


----------



## Trela

Welcome Brawlers, to the start of TTC's Super Smash Bash! Now that the Tournament has started, I should probably tell you how this will all go, no?

As you know, players from TTC are in this, too. So now your probably wondering, "Hey, I dont even know who my opponent is, and I cant find him. How to I do my match now!?" It's actually pretty simple. I will just get your Friend Code by PM'ing you and then I'll PM it to your opponent over at the other Forums. After you get our opponent's FC, I will create a time for you 2 to Brawl. Imma use Kid Nino Vs. SilverStorms for example. After they get each others FC, I will give a time, say, 5pm (with Time Zones explained), and the day it will happen. If you both agree with the Time I give, then it's settled! If not, then I will help think of a Time that works for both of you. Also, when I am talking to you and your opponent, you have to give me your Counter Pick Stage!

*Note:* you do not have to do the "Time" thing with members from TBT. You're able to PM your opponent and make a time.

Now for the Brackets. This Tournament will actually end on March 25th, so the limit for how long you can wait to do your match is 4 days. If 1 player tries to do their match and you dont and the Time Limit for you is over, then you will automatically lose, and vise-versa. If both do not show up, then the person with the higher Skill Level (which was used to make the Backet) will automatically win. For example, my Skill is 10 in the Bracket. If my opponent's Skill is 9 or less, then I will win. Skill Levels are made by me in the Bracket. This is actually very, very dumb, but if you would do your match (for once), this will not happen.

Other important stuff:
 - Remember to set those Random Stages! If you cant, then just pick Final Destination.
 - Please remember to pick the right Stages when playing your opponent.
 - Read ALL of the Rules on the front page!
 - There is NO Spamming. Remember that. Just so you know, Diddy is NOT SPAMMING! Get that in your HEAD! Please.
 - Listen to me. That is one of the most important Rules. I dont like arguing either.

The most important Rule of all: *DO YOUR MATCH!* The Tournaments are ALWAYS ruined from nobody doing their match! DO IT!

Alright. Let us now start the Tournament! Remember to read all of the above stuff first, and do your match!

*Winner's Bracket: Semi-Finals!*

Trela Vs. Silverstorms: *Trela wins the Winner's Bracket!*

Loser's Bracket: Finals

xYoh Vs. Silverstorms: *1 day left!*

*Note:* Winner of this match wins the Loser's Bracket and continues on to the last Tournament Match, the Grand Finals. Loser of this match becomes 3rd place.

*The Loser's Bracket is almost done!* Finish those matches quicky, since we are 1 day away from the Grand Finals!

I think that is all to talk about! I will also answer any questions you ask.

By the way, I will Edit this post after every match. Also, I shall show you the Bracket! Check frequently for Updates on Bracket!

Tournament Bracket - 3/24/09

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

wat about meh?? =3


----------



## djman900

kid icarus Vs. djman900

yo can u change the date to the end of february? cuz im not gunn b here in march im goin to washington d.c


----------



## MygL

uhh im n0t there...............


----------



## Trela

djman900 said:
			
		

> kid icarus Vs. djman900
> 
> yo can u change the date to the end of february? cuz im not gunn b here in march im goin to washington d.c


I'm sure you can finish your matches before March, so dont worry!

xYoh: You automatically Avdanced. I'll show you the Bracket.

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

ok so do u think the champion ships will happen be4 march//?


----------



## chubsterr

kid icarus i hope your ike freindly >.<


----------



## MygL

hell yea i passed xD i cant wait to c who im vs


----------



## Trela

djman900 said:
			
		

> ok so do u think the champion ships will happen be4 march//?


Probably. If the matches are done quickly.


----------



## djman900

chubsterr said:
			
		

> kid icarus i hope your ike freindly >.<


lol


----------



## chubsterr

Trela if its possible id like to get my match over with now please.


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so do u think the champion ships will happen be4 march//?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. If the matches are done quickly.
Click to expand...

ok cuz im leavin like march 13 D:


----------



## djman900

Hey trela can i brawl kid icarus right now?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

im online right now soo ill post my code:1375-9513-9302
and my name is Mikey


----------



## djman900

my code is 1290-0305-1358 name is djman


----------



## chubsterr

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> im online right now soo ill post my code:1375-9513-9302
> and my name is Mikey


oh snap gl dj and icarus


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

thanks chubster


----------



## djman900

icarus ill host and trela is it best 1 out of 2 our 2 out of 3?


----------



## Trela

Thank you Kid Icarus for taking responisblity! I forgot you had a TBT Account =O

Good luck u 2!

It's best out of 3.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

ATTENTION: Please keep* ALL *posts related to the tournament and *nothing but *the tournament! If you wish to brawl people please post on the official brawl thread! *Not here!*


----------



## djman900

ok


----------



## djman900

kid icarus  yd u leave?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

djman the rules are wrong!


----------



## MygL

Trela said:
			
		

> Welcome Brawlers, to the start of TTC's Super Smash Bash! Now that the Tournament has started, I should probably tell you how this will all go, no?
> 
> As you know, players from TTC are in this, too. So now your probably wondering, "Hey, I dont even know who my opponent is, and I cant find him. How to I do my match now!?" It's actually pretty simple. I will just get your Friend Code by PM'ing you and then I'll PM it to your opponent over at the other Forums. After you get our opponent's FC, I will create a time for you 2 to Brawl. Imma use Kid Nino Vs. SilverStorms for example. After they get each others FC, I will give a time, say, 5pm (with Time Zones explained), and the day it will happen. If you both agree with the Time I give, then it's settled! If not, then I will help think of a Time that works for both of you. Also, when I am talking to you and your opponent, you have to give me your Counter Pick Stage!
> 
> *Note:* you do not have to do the "Time" thing with members from TBT. You're able to PM your opponent and make a time.
> 
> Now for the Brackets. This Tournament will actually end on March 25th, so the limit for how long you can wait to do your match is 4 days. If 1 player tries to do their match and you dont and the Time Limit for you is over, then you will automatically lose, and vise-versa. If both do not show up, then the person with the higher Skill Level (which was used to make the Backet) will automatically win. For example, my Skill is 10 in the Bracket. If my opponent's Skill is 9 or less, then I will win. Skill Levels are made by me in the Bracket. This is actually very, very dumb, but if you would do your match (for once), this will not happen.
> 
> Other important stuff:
> - Remember to set those Random Stages! If you cant, then just pick Final Destination.
> - Please remember to pick the right Stages when playing your opponent.
> - Read ALL of the Rules on the front page!
> - There is NO Spamming. Remember that. Just so you know, Diddy is NOT SPAMMING! Get that in your HEAD! Please.
> - Listen to me. That is the most important Rule. I dont like arguing either.
> 
> The most important Rule of all: *DO YOUR MATCH!* The Tournaments are ALWAYS ruined from nobody doing their match! DO IT!
> 
> Alright. Let us now start the Tournament! Remember to read all of the above stuff first, and do your match!
> 
> Round 1: Matches
> Abrahamman Vs. chubsterr: *4 days left!*
> 
> Prof. Pickles McPretzel Vs. Kaleb: *4 days left!*
> 
> asora Vs. Caleb: *4 days left!*
> 
> Waluigi Vs. Tyeforce: *4 days left!*
> 
> Kid Nino Vs. Silverstorms: *4 days left!*
> 
> sothe897 Vs. tj7777777: *4 days left!*
> 
> kid icarus Vs. djman900: *4 days left!*
> 
> Callum1064 Vs. kilex52: *4 days left!*
> 
> After these matches are done, Round 2, Winner's Bracket will start. Good luck to all of you!
> 
> I think that is all to talk about! I will also answer any questions you ask.
> 
> By the way, I will Edit this post after every match. Also, I shall show you the Bracket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =Trela=


hey uhmm i cant see image do u think u can gimme some link or so??


----------



## djman900

how r the rules rong? you host then


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> how r the rules rong? you host then


You might have forgotten the time limit. Which is 8 minutes, 3 stock with no items.


----------



## Trela

xYoh said:
			
		

> hey uhmm i cant see image do u think u can gimme some ]I edited it in. I messed it up first time lol


----------



## chubsterr

Trela is abraham available atm?


----------



## djman900

I won the first round 4 lives to 0


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> I won the first round 4 lives to 0


Lolwut. I didn't understand that...


----------



## Trela

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Trela is abraham available atm?


I'm trying to get him to answer my PM. He is Online I think...

Edit: NVM, he's off. You'll have to wait =(


----------



## MygL

hmm so im vs asora or Caleb woot cant wait xd


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela is abraham available atm?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get him to answer my PM. He is Online I think...
Click to expand...

Isn't he in England or something?


----------



## djman900

i won 2nd round


----------



## djman900

I won 2 rounds and then kid icarus left


----------



## chubsterr

thats fine ill wait, just please pm me when hes available.

England  i hope this doesn't affect our gameplay.


----------



## chubsterr

djman900 said:
			
		

> I won 2 rounds and then kid icarus left


thats because its 2/3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Well i lost djman advances


----------



## Trela

djman900 said:
			
		

> I won 2 rounds and then kid icarus left


Ok, then you Advance. Good games yoll!

You still gotz a chance icarus!


----------



## djman900

kid icarus good try i wish u luk


----------



## djman900

dang the last ppl i wanna fight r xyoh and chub


----------



## chubsterr

djman900 said:
			
		

> dang the last ppl i wanna fight r xyoh and chub


i know right!

If we do fight, hope its towards the end atleast


----------



## djman900

yup


----------



## Trela

djman900 said:
			
		

> dang the last ppl i wanna fight r xyoh and chub


You know what? I think we can start Round 2 also.

You gotta Brawl Zay Dj. Imma go get him.


----------



## djman900

ok wish me luk ppl


----------



## chubsterr

Good luck Dj..

Your ike is very scary -.-


----------



## MygL

GL

spam caleb and asora so they hurry D=


----------



## djman900

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Good luck Dj..
> 
> Your ike is very scary -.-


ty


----------



## Trela

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Good luck Dj..
> 
> Your ike is very scary -.-


Hey, Abrahamman can do his match now! Here is his Friend Code:

4339-2148-8679

Now I need yours for him.


----------



## djman900

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Good luck Dj..
> 
> Your ike is very scary -.-


Chub good luck


----------



## MygL

woot caleb HERE!!!! now asora


----------



## djman900

xYoh said:
			
		

> woot caleb HERE!!!! now asora


wish u good luck 4 ur match 2


----------



## MygL

ooo no its asora vs caleb and the one who wins will be vs me xD


----------



## Trela

Caleb: asora is my sister, so just lemmie have your FC. Here is mine:

5112-3107-7754

chubsterr: Got your FC?


----------



## chubsterr

its in my sig trela


----------



## djman900

xYoh said:
			
		

> ooo no its asora vs caleb and the one who wins will be vs me xD


i no XD im saying good luck early


----------



## djman900

chubsterr said:
			
		

> its in my sig trela


good luck chub


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Oh How Do I Have A Chance


----------



## chubsterr

djman900 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in my sig trela
> 
> 
> 
> good luck chub
Click to expand...

ty dj


----------



## djman900

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Oh How Do I Have A Chance


cuz there gunna have sumthing were u can comeback

ur pretty good kid icarus


----------



## Caleb

im getting my fc now.


----------



## djman900

Caleb said:
			
		

> im getting my fc now.


good luck


----------



## Caleb

my fc is 5370-4104-0236


----------



## chubsterr

ive added abraham


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

djman900 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh How Do I Have A Chance
> 
> 
> 
> cuz there gunna have sumthing were u can comeback
> 
> ur pretty good kid icarus
Click to expand...

Is that a joke i didnt ko you once!


----------



## Trela

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ive added abraham


Good luck! He should be on right now.

My sis is getting on Caleb.


----------



## Caleb

At the beginning of the set, each player will pick a stage to ban for the 3 matches. The 1st stage to be chosen will be by the Random Button. The 2nd stage to be chosen will be loser's pick, and the 3rd stage to be chosen (if made to) will be loser of the previous match's pick. This also goes with 4th and 5th matches.


im stupid so i dont get this.


----------



## djman900

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh How Do I Have A Chance
> 
> 
> 
> cuz there gunna have sumthing were u can comeback
> 
> ur pretty good kid icarus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a joke i didnt ko you once!
Click to expand...

keep training


----------



## Silverstorms

Ok I'm back (you can miss alot in 45 minutes).

Does Kid Nino have a TBT account?

Does he suck?


----------



## Trela

Caleb said:
			
		

> At the beginning of the set, each player will pick a stage to ban for the 3 matches. The 1st stage to be chosen will be by the Random Button. The 2nd stage to be chosen will be loser's pick, and the 3rd stage to be chosen (if made to) will be loser of the previous match's pick. This also goes with 4th and 5th matches.
> 
> 
> im stupid so i dont get this.


Just pick Final Destination at the beggining.

If you win, then you have to pick Battlefield. If you lose, then you pick the stage. What stage do you wanna do for your Counter Pick?

Also, my sis will host room. This is best out of 3 btw.

Silver: No, I dont think so, and no, he doesnt suck that much. ^_^ 

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

djman900 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh How Do I Have A Chance
> 
> 
> 
> cuz there gunna have sumthing were u can comeback
> 
> ur pretty good kid icarus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a joke i didnt ko you once!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep training
Click to expand...

oo wait dj who did u used?? 

ur cpt falcon is pretty good


----------



## chubsterr

still waiting on abraham


----------



## djman900

I used ike xyoh and thank


----------



## Caleb

my counterpick is pictochat


----------



## Trela

Alright join room Caleb.


----------



## chubsterr

oh abraham where are theeee


----------



## Trela

Abrahamman logged off for some reason...


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> Abrahamman logged off for some reason...


he got scared?


----------



## chubsterr

doh!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abrahamman logged off for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> he got scared?
Click to expand...

Lolwut?

No. It's like 9PM in England. Maybe he had to go.

EDIT: It's 7 PM there, I think he eats dinner around this time.


----------



## djman900

Who do you think im going to be against in 2nd round?


----------



## chubsterr

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abrahamman logged off for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> he got scared?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwut?
> 
> No. It's like 9PM in England. Maybe he had to go.
> 
> EDIT: It's 7 PM there, I think he eats dinner around this time.
Click to expand...

either way he should have said something


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> Who do you think im going to be against in 2nd round?


I can't really say. I haven't seen you brawl before.


----------



## chubsterr

I have a question


What if the game is unplayable due to lag since hes so far away from me?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abrahamman logged off for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> he got scared?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwut?
> 
> No. It's like 9PM in England. Maybe he had to go.
> 
> EDIT: It's 7 PM there, I think he eats dinner around this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> either way he should have said something
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm sure he'll get back on though.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the beginning of the set, each player will pick a stage to ban for the 3 matches. The 1st stage to be chosen will be by the Random Button. The 2nd stage to be chosen will be loser's pick, and the 3rd stage to be chosen (if made to) will be loser of the previous match's pick. This also goes with 4th and 5th matches.
> 
> 
> im stupid so i dont get this.
> 
> 
> 
> Just pick Final Destination at the beggining.
> 
> If you win, then you have to pick Battlefield. If you lose, then you pick the stage. What stage do you wanna do for your Counter Pick?
> 
> Also, my sis will host room. This is best out of 3 btw.
> 
> Silver: No, I dont think so, and no, he doesnt suck that much. ^_^
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

So I'll Pm you my friend code and name. Do i need to tell you anything else?

Btw, who are you facing in round 1?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I have a question
> 
> 
> What if the game is unplayable due to lag since hes so far away from me?


I'm not sure on that one. You'll have to ask Trela.


----------



## djman900

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think im going to be against in 2nd round?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really say. I haven't seen you brawl before.
Click to expand...

I will gladly brawl u


----------



## Trela

EDIT: Ok, nevermind Caleb.

Silver: Yeah, just PM me your Code, and then I'll get Kid Ninos when he gets on again. I will be Brawling the winner of Abrahamman and chubsterr.

=Trela=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think im going to be against in 2nd round?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really say. I haven't seen you brawl before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will gladly brawl u
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll brawl. But like I said before....

Please keep ALL posts related to the tournament. If you wish to brawl someone for fun, ask them in PM or in the official brawl thread.


----------



## chubsterr

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question
> 
> 
> What if the game is unplayable due to lag since hes so far away from me?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure on that one. You'll have to ask Trela.
Click to expand...

Trela is there any alternative if that happens?


----------



## chubsterr

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think im going to be against in 2nd round?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really say. I haven't seen you brawl before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will gladly brawl u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'll brawl. But like I said before....
> 
> Please keep ALL posts related to the tournament. If you wish to brawl someone for fun, ask them in PM or in the official brawl thread.
Click to expand...

hey piranah and dj may i join while i wait for abraham?


----------



## djman900

yes chub but i want to play pirahana 1 on 1 first is that ok?


----------



## chubsterr

djman900 said:
			
		

> yes chub but i want to play pirahana 1 on 1 first is that ok?


yep just let me know when i can join


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the beginning of the set, each player will pick a stage to ban for the 3 matches. The 1st stage to be chosen will be by the Random Button. The 2nd stage to be chosen will be loser's pick, and the 3rd stage to be chosen (if made to) will be loser of the previous match's pick. This also goes with 4th and 5th matches.
> 
> 
> im stupid so i dont get this.
> 
> 
> 
> Just pick Final Destination at the beggining.
> 
> If you win, then you have to pick Battlefield. If you lose, then you pick the stage. What stage do you wanna do for your Counter Pick?
> 
> Also, my sis will host room. This is best out of 3 btw.
> 
> Silver: No, I dont think so, and no, he doesnt suck that much. ^_^
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I'll Pm you my friend code and name. Do i need to tell you anything else?
> 
> Btw, who are you facing in round 1?
Click to expand...

No answer...


----------



## Trela

chubsterr: If both players say that they arent lagging, then we will do the Skill Level pick thingy =(

Silver: I edited my other post.


----------



## djman900

chubsterr said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes chub but i want to play pirahana 1 on 1 first is that ok?
> 
> 
> 
> yep just let me know when i can join
Click to expand...

sure


----------



## chubsterr

Trela said:
			
		

> chubsterr: If both players say that they arent lagging, then we will do the Skill Level pick thingy =(
> 
> Silver: I edited my other post.


Ok ill have to re read how that works if we get to that.


----------



## Trela

chubsterr: He's getting on right now. Good Luck!


----------



## chubsterr

Trela said:
			
		

> chubsterr: He's getting on right now. Good Luck!


i cant even join his game lol..

not a good sign.


----------



## MygL

soo whos winning between caleb and asora??


----------



## chubsterr

trela ask him to join my match, maybe itl work


----------



## djman900

pirhana is pretty good but one thing 2 remember i own XD

but hows the tournament gunna go for chub


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> pirhana is pretty good but one thing 2 remember i own XD
> 
> but hows the tournament gunna go for chub


Don't think so highly of yourself, DJ. You kept spamming Ike's B attacks and his smashes.


----------



## Trela

chubsterr said:
			
		

> trela ask him to join my match, maybe itl work


He told me to tell you to join his game, since he disconnects when he joins someone elses or something...


----------



## djman900

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirhana is pretty good but one thing 2 remember i own XD
> 
> but hows the tournament gunna go for chub
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so highly of yourself, DJ. You kept spamming Ike's B attacks and his smashes.
Click to expand...

pirhanna chill out


----------



## Silverstorms

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirhana is pretty good but one thing 2 remember i own XD
> 
> but hows the tournament gunna go for chub
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so highly of yourself, DJ. You kept spamming Ike's B attacks and his smashes.
Click to expand...

*coughSideBcough*


Can I have my opponent's Fc?


----------



## chubsterr

Trela said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trela ask him to join my match, maybe itl work
> 
> 
> 
> He told me to tell you to join his game, since he disconnects when he joins someone elses or something...
Click to expand...

 trela i keep disconecting trying to join his.. i tried like 10 times lol


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirhana is pretty good but one thing 2 remember i own XD
> 
> but hows the tournament gunna go for chub
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so highly of yourself, DJ. You kept spamming Ike's B attacks and his smashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pirhanna chill out
Click to expand...

?

I haven't even done anything.. Why are ya telling me to chill out? Lol..?

You kept spamming his Side B, Up B, Reg. B and all of his smashes. It got annoying.


----------



## MygL

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirhana is pretty good but one thing 2 remember i own XD
> 
> but hows the tournament gunna go for chub
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so highly of yourself, DJ. You kept spamming Ike's B attacks and his smashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pirhanna chill out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> I haven't even done anything.. Why are ya telling me to chill out? Lol..?
> 
> You kept spamming his Side B, Up B, Reg. B and all of his smashes. It got annoying.
Click to expand...

so piranha or dj wanna brawl??


----------



## djman900

spam is like aaaaa bbbbb side b side b which i dont do


----------



## Caleb

im back.i beat asora.now who do i face.


----------



## Trela

chubsterr said:
			
		

> trela i keep disconecting trying to join his.. i tried like 10 times lol


Alright. Lemmie tell him to join yours.

Silver: Kid Nino isn't on right now, and I dont know his Code yet.

Caleb: You gotta Brawl xYoh now. Good Luck you 2!


----------



## djman900

sure ina lil xyoh


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

xYoh said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirhana is pretty good but one thing 2 remember i own XD
> 
> but hows the tournament gunna go for chub
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so highly of yourself, DJ. You kept spamming Ike's B attacks and his smashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pirhanna chill out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> I haven't even done anything.. Why are ya telling me to chill out? Lol..?
> 
> You kept spamming his Side B, Up B, Reg. B and all of his smashes. It got annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so piranha or dj wanna brawl??
Click to expand...

Can't, going on City Folk.

And, I've said this like 2 times but I'll say it again...

If you want to brawl someone for fun, please ask them in PM or in the official Brawl thread. Keep ALL posts related to the tournament here please!


----------



## MygL

oopss srry then uhmm caleb ur vs meh heheheheeheheheh HEHEHE

FC in siggy spoiler


----------



## Trela

Current matches:

xYoh Vs. Caleb

Abrahamman Vs. chubsterr: Disconnections.

Btw, Dj, Zay, your opponent, doesnt want to Brawl right now. He will mabye tomorrow or something.


----------



## Caleb

oh dang.im facing xyoh.i heard your good.


----------



## MygL

xD well uhmm my room??


----------



## Caleb

ok.you make a room.btw my counterpick is pictochat.


----------



## MygL

counter pick?? uhmm so i choose pictochat too?


----------



## chubsterr

why did i get the england dude


----------



## djman900

lol


----------



## djman900

lol


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> lol


Spam... <_<


----------



## Silverstorms

chubsterr said:
			
		

> why did i get the england dude


I'm from England    

Why do I always get the American dudes  <_<


----------



## Trela

chubsterr, I think Abraham is gonna wait till tomorrow to do the match.


----------



## djman900

xyoh hu won?


----------



## chubsterr

Trela said:
			
		

> chubsterr, I think Abraham is gonna wait till tomorrow to do the match.


well i hope by tomorrow he moved to the u.s l0l


----------



## djman900

*lol*


----------



## MygL

i won 2/3 xD now my brother is playing....


----------



## Caleb

the match between me and xyoh lagged soooooooo much.


----------



## djman900

ncie xyoh!

good try caleb


----------



## MygL

yea =/ but its not lagging anymore andmy brother is playing


----------



## chubsterr

i was pumped for my match man, dj is good practice


----------



## djman900

yup 

And trela when will we start 2nd round?


----------



## MygL

soo i win the round or we go again??


----------



## Caleb

you win because you won 2/3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> *lol*


Seriously, can you actually talk about the tournament instead of spamming lol? 

Anyways, good luck to everyone. =D


----------



## Hub12

Wait.....WHats going on?


----------



## MygL

Caleb said:
			
		

> you win because you won 2/3


nvm he left


----------



## Caleb

ok


----------



## Hub12

Did this start yet?


----------



## MygL

Caleb said:
			
		

> um.ok.i guess il face him.and im a noob too


ooh hes goinhg to the supermarket wanna vs me??


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Did this start yet?


Yes.


----------



## djman900

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, can you actually talk about the tournament instead of spamming lol?
> 
> Anyways, good luck to everyone. =D
Click to expand...

Posts:
    959
Group:
    Members6
Member
    #8,446
Joined:
    January 17, 2009  lol dont talk to me about spam


Posts:
    1,153
Group:
    Members6
Member
    #7,170
Joined:
    November 22, 2008


----------



## chubsterr

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this start yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

hey piranah can i play u? i heard you were pretty good 

it would make me happy seeing how abraham couldnt brawl me


----------



## Hub12

Can i still join?


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Can i still join?


sry hub too l8


----------



## Caleb

ill play you xyoh


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, can you actually talk about the tournament instead of spamming lol?
> 
> Anyways, good luck to everyone. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posts:
> 959
> Group:
> Members6
> Member
> #8,446
> Joined:
> January 17, 2009  lol dont talk to me about spam
> 
> 
> Posts:
> 1,153
> Group:
> Members6
> Member
> #7,170
> Joined:
> November 22, 2008
Click to expand...

Dude, I really don't care about anyones stats, just stop spamming up the thread!


----------



## Hub12

Damn it. I wanted to beat someone.........

By the way, Can anyone here beat coffeaddict?


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Damn it. I wanted to beat someone.........
> 
> By the way, Can anyone here beat coffeaddict?


noway!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it. I wanted to beat someone.........
> 
> By the way, Can anyone here beat coffeaddict?
> 
> 
> 
> noway!
Click to expand...

I'm sure Trela can.


----------



## chubsterr

ive came close when he doesnt use snake haha lol

Good luck to everyone brawling atm


----------



## djman900

pirhanan not trying to start flame wars but uur like over a thousand members l8r then me and ur posts is close to mine ill stop postin on the thread but think twice b4 u call sum1 a spammer


and who am i going against next?


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Damn it. I wanted to beat someone.........
> 
> By the way, Can anyone here beat coffeaddict?


i almost beated him we were 1 stock 150%+ each

sooooo im going vs waluigi or tyforce or yoshipower?? sounds cool!!!


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Damn it. I wanted to beat someone.........
> 
> By the way, Can anyone here beat coffeaddict?


Hey challenged me but I never replied.

Trela could beat him though.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it. I wanted to beat someone.........
> 
> By the way, Can anyone here beat coffeaddict?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey challenged me but I never replied.
> 
> Trela could beat him though.
Click to expand...

Who's trela?...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> pirhanan not trying to start flame wars but uur like over a thousand members l8r then me and ur posts is close to mine ill stop postin on the thread but think twice b4 u call sum1 a spammer


Omg. Are you serious?

I'm not trying to start any flame war! I was just saying Trela could beat coffee! It's a possibility! 

I really don't care what number member I am and what amount of posts I have!

Just STOP spamming the thread! You are posting useless things that aren't related to the tournament!


----------



## djman900

k im not gunna argue


----------



## chubsterr

I dont think ima be able to play abraham, our connections wer so bad we couldn't even join each others game.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> k


Now your just doing this to annoy me. I CAN kick you out of the tournament if you keep spamming like this.


----------



## Hub12

If someone doesnt come can i take their spot?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> If someone doesnt come can i take their spot?


I'd talk to Trela about that.


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone doesnt come can i take their spot?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd talk to Trela about that.
Click to expand...

......Who's trela?....


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone doesnt come can i take their spot?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd talk to Trela about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......Who's trela?....
Click to expand...

Trela is the main host of the tournament and is also brawling in the tournament.


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone doesnt come can i take their spot?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd talk to Trela about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......Who's trela?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela is the main host of the tournament and is also brawling in the tournament.
Click to expand...

Hmmm....Has he even foght coffeeaddict?


----------



## Caleb

if you host another tourney like this then tell me.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

No he can beat coffee. Trela is like the 5th or 6th best Lucario in the nation or world... One of the two. And he has a mean Diddy.


----------



## djman900

pirhana hu am i against next?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Caleb said:
			
		

> if you host another tourney like this then tell me.


Yeah, of course.


----------



## djman900

im not sure if u saw but hu am i against next?


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> No he can beat coffee. Trela is like the 5th or 6th best Lucario in the nation or world... One of the two. And he has a mean Diddy.


O rly? Hmmm...I might have to look into this..


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> im not sure if u saw but hu am i against next?


Not sure, you'll have to ask Trela.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

djman have you fighted zay?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he can beat coffee. Trela is like the 5th or 6th best Lucario in the nation or world... One of the two. And he has a mean Diddy.
> 
> 
> 
> O rly? Hmmm...I might have to look into this..
Click to expand...

Ha ha, brawl him one day. You'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> djman have you fighted zay?


Zay doesn't want to do his match today.


----------



## djman900

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> djman have you fighted zay?


not yet


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ok Then I Look Forward To Seeing The Result


----------



## Hub12

Kaleb might not come.....Argh...I wanna fight someone....*Twitches*


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb might not come.....Argh...I wanna fight someone....*Twitches*


ill brawl u fc in siggy spoiler


----------



## Caleb

i wanna fight trelis just so i can see how good he is.i most likely would get killed


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleb might not come.....Argh...I wanna fight someone....*Twitches*
> 
> 
> 
> ill brawl u fc in siggy spoiler
Click to expand...

 Ok gimme a sec.


----------



## MygL

Caleb said:
			
		

> i wanna fight trelis just so i can see how good he is.i most likely would get pwned


yea me too


----------



## Caleb

xyoh and hub12.wanna do a three way fight?


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna fight trelis just so i can see how good he is.i most likely would get pwned
> 
> 
> 
> yea me too
Click to expand...

 I would also like to fight trela. But since a got pwned by coffeeaddict........ go figure


----------



## Silverstorms

Caleb said:
			
		

> xyoh and hub12.wanna do a three way fight?


4 way?


----------



## Hub12

Caleb said:
			
		

> xyoh and hub12.wanna do a three way fight?


Not yet. I wanna see how good xyoh is.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh and hub12.wanna do a three way fight?
> 
> 
> 
> 4 way?
Click to expand...

we will lag i can barely hav a 3vs =/


----------



## Caleb

true.we lagged in our 2 person brawl.


----------



## Silverstorms

Caleb said:
			
		

> true.we lagged in our 2 person brawl.


Stupid laggy wifi


----------



## Hub12

Fc coming up:1375-7066-6458

Everybody add meh NOW OR ELSE. xDDD jk... or am i?


----------



## Trela

Woah. Soo many posts...again...my brother was on, so I had to get off.

I see I have been talked about =O I've heard of that coffee guy. Imma talk to him about a Brawl...

chubsterr: I think I have a sulution! I'm going to host the room, and then both of yoll can join. It's brilliant! =D Here's mah FC: 5112-3107-7754 see you on! Hopefully this will work =(

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Woah. Soo many posts...again...my brother was on, so I had to get off.
> 
> I see I have been talked about =O I've heard of that coffee guy. Imma talk to him about a Brawl...
> 
> chubsterr: I think I have a sulution! I'm going to host the room, and then both of yoll can join. It's brilliant! =D Here's mah FC: 5112-3107-7754 see you on! Hopefully this will work =(
> 
> =Trela=


Dude ima fight you next.


----------



## Caleb

i played trela's sister and their is noway she could match up to trela.


----------



## Hub12

Gosh damn with the lag....
Im sorry xyoh, I just couldnt stand the lag..


----------



## Trela

chubsterr, you coming? Abe is back on.


----------



## Hub12

Dj brawl?

Or trela?


----------



## djman900

host hub


----------



## chubsterr

Trela said:
			
		

> Woah. Soo many posts...again...my brother was on, so I had to get off.
> 
> I see I have been talked about =O I've heard of that coffee guy. Imma talk to him about a Brawl...
> 
> chubsterr: I think I have a sulution! I'm going to host the room, and then both of yoll can join. It's brilliant! =D Here's mah FC: 5112-3107-7754 see you on! Hopefully this will work =(
> 
> =Trela=


yay! im happy now


----------



## Hub12

Silver wanna brawl next?


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Gosh damn with the lag....
> Im sorry xyoh, I just couldnt stand the lag..


oopss srry i  needed to close something but i guess u didnsee my brb =/ oh well any1 i think i wont lag again


----------



## chubsterr

i disconected when he tried joining i think


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silver wanna brawl next?


Ok. My Fc is 0989-3187-9336.


----------



## chubsterr

trela my connection to u is green lol,


----------



## djman900

ye hub not spammin at all not using ur gun 24/7


----------



## Trela

UGH!

It still doent work! I guess I gotta pick winner by Skill Level...

chubsterr advances.

Yeah chubsterr, yours is green, too lol. We must be close by (I'm Texas).

=Trela=


----------



## chubsterr

yipeee!! all i had to do was stare lucario in the eyes


----------



## chubsterr

omg im Houston texas l0l!


----------



## Hub12

Im not spaming. -_-


----------



## MygL

chubsterr said:
			
		

> omg im Houston texas l0l!


woot i live under texas!!!! xD


----------



## chubsterr

xYoh said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg im Houston texas l0l!
> 
> 
> 
> woot i live under texas!!!! xD
Click to expand...

yes, then how do u still lag Mister!


----------



## Trela

chubsterr said:
			
		

> omg im Houston texas l0l!


OMG are you serious!? LOL I am too! Dat is too kewl man.

Have you ever been to one of our Tournaments Offline? They are too fun!

Oh, *ehem* anyways, I think the last match of the day (probably) is...

Trela Vs. chubsterr! I'll see you on dude!

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

chubsterr said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg im Houston texas l0l!
> 
> 
> 
> woot i live under texas!!!! xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, then how do u still lag Mister!
Click to expand...

lol i dont know D= but i see ur coonnection orange =P


----------



## chubsterr

Trela said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg im Houston texas l0l!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG are you serious!? LOL I am too! Dat is too kewl man.
> 
> Have you ever been to one of our Tournaments Offline? They are too fun!
> 
> Oh, *ehem* anyways, I think the last match of the day (probably) is...
> 
> Trela Vs. chubsterr! I'll see you on dude!
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

hey hey hey take it easy on me were neighbors!

And omg, i get to go against a top lucario?

 i fail lol

and nope i havent been to a tournament offline, i got brawl probably 3 weeks ago hehe


----------



## Caleb

i havent played brawl in a month since today.


----------



## Hub12

Dj what happened?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Wait, is it round two already? Who am I brawling....


----------



## djman900

who am i brawling? 
wait trela is in the tournament? D: I really want thos wii points


----------



## Hub12

Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Anyone want to brawl?


Me  :veryhappy:


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Me  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

DIdja add me?


----------



## djman900

trela who am i up against for round 2?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> who am i brawling?
> wait trela is in the tournament? D: I really want thos wii points


He's in the tournament, yeah.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Me  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DIdja add me?
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Me  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DIdja add me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...

kk. I'll open a room


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Me  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DIdja add me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk. I'll open a room
Click to expand...

Did you just join mine?


----------



## djman900

trela who am i against for round 2?


----------



## chubsterr

whyyyyyyyyyy goooooooooddddddddddd whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy whyyyyyyy meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Trela

djman900 said:
			
		

> trela who am i against for round 2?


You have to fight Zay, who is the 2nd best Brawl player on TTC. He used to be able to beat me daily...

LOL chubsterr good games! I though I wuz gonna lose first match!

Btw, Storm, can I join?

=Trela=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Wait, is it round two already? Who am I brawling....


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trela who am i against for round 2?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to fight Zay, who is the 2nd best Brawl player on TTC. He used to be able to beat me daily...
> 
> LOL chubsterr good games! I though I wuz gonna lose first match!
> 
> Btw, Storm, can I join?
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

:O this wuz a bigger tournament then i thought when can i brawl zay?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trela who am i against for round 2?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to fight Zay, who is the 2nd best Brawl player on TTC. He used to be able to beat me daily...
> 
> LOL chubsterr good games! I though I wuz gonna lose first match!
> 
> Btw, Storm, can I join?
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

Sure  :veryhappy:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trela who am i against for round 2?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to fight Zay, who is the 2nd best Brawl player on TTC. He used to be able to beat me daily...
> 
> LOL chubsterr good games! I though I wuz gonna lose first match!
> 
> Btw, Storm, can I join?
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O this wuz a bigger tournament then i thought when can i brawl zay?
Click to expand...

I've told you this like 5 times. Zay doesn't want to brawl today.


----------



## chubsterr

hmmph!!

what will become of chubster now!

lol

Good games, u wer out of my league but i tried X(
Yeah first round i did pretty good, hated the stage though


----------



## djman900

trela code plz?


----------



## Trela

Yeah. It was chosen by random, so rawr.

Storm, I'll join after I'm done Brawling Dj.

EDIT: I'll PM it to you.

=Trela=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, is it round two already? Who am I brawling....
Click to expand...

Lol Trela, lol. xP (Bypassing mah question, eh? lol)


----------



## Trela

Oh, mah bad "Piranha" xD

You will Brawl the winner of PPMC and Kaleb.


----------



## chubsterr

alright guys taking a break from brawl, if anybody needs me pm me.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh, mah bad "Piranha" xD
> 
> You will Brawl the winner of PPMC and Kaleb.


Lol, it's not a problem. I'm just bored and want to do my match. =\

edit: I think Zay wanted you on the Chatango.


----------



## djman900

daang trela


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

djman900 said:
			
		

> daang trela


....Spam...? Again. T_T

(I think)


----------



## Silverstorms

*sigh* everyone's in like round 1,000,000 when I haven't done round one yet.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *sigh* everyone's in like round 1,000,000 when I haven't done round on yet.


I haven't even done my round yet. =\


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *sigh* everyone's in like round 1,000,000 when I haven't done round one yet.


still waiting  i done 1 round so far


----------



## Chibz

TeeHee, Silverstorms. Waddle Doo X3


----------



## Silverstorms

Sorry Trela, I have to go to bed.

I swear you cheat <_< 

I think I did pretty well though. If only that bit at the beginning hadn't happened...


----------



## chubsterr

Since i lost to trela, will i be in any more matches? or am i out ?


----------



## MygL

ooo i would like to brawl trela >_< but i guess everybody does too well ill wait T-T


----------



## Trela

Yeah, lots of people wanna Brawl me right now, but I had to get off the Wii (they playing AC, but not online). I'll Brawl you whenever I get back on xYoh.

Silver: Oh, ok. When Kid Nino PM's me back, then I will tell you if he wants to do the match.

Dj: Good games.

I guess all matches that were able to be played today are finished. Hopefully more players will play their matches tomorrow. Now if you will excuse me, Imma go PM that coffee guy lol.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

YES! I just beat Coffeaddicts' Snake! Go PIKMIN!


----------



## djman900

tela did u beat coffeaddict?


----------



## chubsterr

can someone answer my question please lol


----------



## Trela

djman900 said:
			
		

> tela did u beat coffeaddict?


We have decided to Brawl at 5pm Central Time. I really dont care who wins...

I have a Youtube account, and lots of people watch my Videos, so Imma look for a player to Record a match with me. I'm also recording the Winner's Finals of this Tournament.

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

ok im w8in to brawl zay


----------



## Trela

chubsterr: You are now in the Loser's Bracket, and your oponent is my sister, asora lol.

After the Winner's Bracket is done, we will start the Loser's Bracket. That might be a while. I dunno.

Also, refer to my old post on pg. 13 for Updates of the Brackets and stuff.

=Trela=


----------



## Caleb

yay that means im in loser bracket.i wanna beat asora again.but chubsterr gets to.(although it was a close match)


----------



## cornymikey

can i join the losers bracket?


----------



## MygL

if u lose then i think yea


----------



## cornymikey

no i didnt join this because i didnt sign up yesterday. im just asking if i can join at this moment. and what do u get if u win in the losers bracket?


----------



## chubsterr

Trela said:
			
		

> chubsterr: You are now in the Loser's Bracket, and your oponent is my sister, asora lol.
> 
> After the Winner's Bracket is done, we will start the Loser's Bracket. That might be a while. I dunno.
> 
> Also, refer to my old post on pg. 13 for Updates of the Brackets and stuff.
> 
> =Trela=


kay guess i get trela, and trela's sister


----------



## cornymikey

PLEASE! can i join the losers bracket?!?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

<_<

WTF


Who am I facing NOW?!?!?!

I didn't get an opponent (great) and now theres noone for me to kill yet!

Im soo mad!


----------



## MygL

tyeforce and waluigi can u brawl please??


----------



## Trela

corneymikey: You will take Sean's place if he cannot do is matches because of lag...or...you can mabye take Abrahamman's place if his Wi-Fi doent work again! You gotz ta wait a little longer for an answer to that...

Toonlinksmaster: LOL hold on! You automatically advanced to Round 2 due to no opponent, so you will Brawl the winner of sothe897 and tj7777777, which should start before the 4 days are up =O

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

[quote="Toon]<_<

WTF


Who am I facing NOW?!?!?!

I didn't get an opponent (great) and now theres noone for me to kill yet!

Im soo mad![/quote]ooohh lol nvm


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

DEAR GOD.......

TJ YOU BETTER WIN SO I CAN WIPE THE FLOOR WITH YOU!!!

Signed,
Your Hydra Clan Leader. ^_^
_-TLM_


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> corneymikey: You will take Sean's place if he cannot do is matches because of lag...or...you can mabye take Abrahamman's place if his Wi-Fi doent work again! You gotz ta wait a little longer for an answer to that...
> 
> Toon]can i just brawl toonlinksmaster to replace the guy that didnt come?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corneymikey: You will take Sean's place if he cannot do is matches because of lag...or...you can mabye take Abrahamman's place if his Wi-Fi doent work again! You gotz ta wait a little longer for an answer to that...
> 
> Toon]can i just brawl toonlinksmaster to replace the guy that didnt come?
> 
> 
> 
> NO.
> 
> SCREW YOU.
> 
> YOU STEAL MY SPOT.
> 
> GET YOUR OWN.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corneymikey: You will take Sean's place if he cannot do is matches because of lag...or...you can mabye take Abrahamman's place if his Wi-Fi doent work again! You gotz ta wait a little longer for an answer to that...
> 
> Toon]can i just brawl toonlinksmaster to replace the guy that didnt come?
> 
> 
> 
> NO.
> 
> SCREW YOU.
> 
> YOU STEAL MY SPOT.
> 
> GET YOUR OWN.
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! im not stealing ur spot....  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corneymikey: You will take Sean's place if he cannot do is matches because of lag...or...you can mabye take Abrahamman's place if his Wi-Fi doent work again! You gotz ta wait a little longer for an answer to that...
> 
> Toon]can i just brawl toonlinksmaster to replace the guy that didnt come?
> 
> 
> 
> NO.
> 
> SCREW YOU.
> 
> YOU STEAL MY SPOT.
> 
> GET YOUR OWN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! im not stealing ur spot....  :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

<_<

YOU WIN.
I LOSE.
SCREW  YOU.

JUST BE-CAUSE I TOLK VITHB A STVANGE ACHCENT DOES NOT MEAN YOU CAN TAKE CONTROL OF ME.

SCREW YOU. YOU KICKED MY DOG. 
(LOL i luv that joke)


----------



## cornymikey

lol, but still, i PMed trela and she said she can check w/ her co-hosts. and are u that scared that i might beat u?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

YESH.
HELL YESH I SHCARED.

YOU CHEAP.
YOU EVIL.
IF HE SHAY YESH AND I LOSHE, I DON'T GET KICKED OUT THOUGH. (hopefully)
SHO IDC CUSH CALLUM NEEDS AN OPPONENT.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Any info on my opponent yet?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tela did u beat coffeaddict?
> 
> 
> 
> We have decided to Brawl at 5pm Central Time. I really dont care who wins...
> 
> I have a Youtube account, and lots of people watch my Videos, so Imma look for a player to Record a match with me. I'm also recording the Winner's Finals of this Tournament.
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

I can record


----------



## Trela

Silver: AWW DUDE THAT WOULD BE AWSOME! You have a Game Recorder thingy, right? Like a Dazzle?

corneymikey: Imma check right now. Btw, IM A BOY! MAN! MALE! NOT A GIRL!

UGH


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver: AWW DUDE THAT WOULD BE AWSOME! You have a Game Recorder thingy, right? Like a Dazzle?
> 
> corneymikey: Imma check right now. Btw, IM A BOY! MAN! MALE! NOT A GIRL!
> 
> UGH


oops, i think i confused u w/ piranha. AHHH! :X


----------



## cornymikey

and P.S. trela wanna brawl?


----------



## Trela

Yeah, my FC is 5112-3107-7754

I got yours. I'll see you on. Best out of 3 =D


----------



## cornymikey

ok, im a going to my wii


----------



## cornymikey

shoot, ur diddy kong is so annoying! and i died in the first battle because of lag and careless mistakes... i wanna rematch against ur lucario!


----------



## Trela

AWWW =(

There were no matches done today. Tomorrow should be better! 0_0

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

can i replace anyone? or fight toonlinksmaster, whose opponent didnt show up? what did ur co-hosts say?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> lol, but still, i PMed trela and she said she can check w/ her co-hosts. and are u that scared that i might beat u?


FAIL.

Trela is a dude. <_<


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, but still, i PMed trela and she said she can check w/ her co-hosts. and are u that scared that i might beat u?
> 
> 
> 
> FAIL.
> 
> Trela is a dude. <_<
Click to expand...

i know. i think i confused him for you.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver: AWW DUDE THAT WOULD BE AWSOME! You have a Game Recorder thingy, right? Like a Dazzle?
> 
> corneymikey: Imma check right now. Btw, IM A BOY! MAN! MALE! NOT A GIRL!
> 
> UGH


Lol. It is a Dazzle.


----------



## Muh Pit

Oh. Didn't realize that you were PRPP, Piranha. ;P

Bet you have no idea who I was on TTC though.


----------



## Trela

Silver: Awsome, dude. I'll PM you about it later.

corneymikey: Well, what do ya know? You get to Brawl Toonlinksmaster in the Tournament! Looks like u in now...PM him about your match with him.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Yes!


----------



## cornymikey

r u going to watch, trela, or is this based on our honesty?


----------



## Trela

It's based on honesty. I also trust Toonlinksmaster, so...


----------



## MygL

damit tyeforce and waluigi brawl already!! xP


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver: Awsome, dude. I'll PM you about it later.
> 
> corneymikey: Well, what do ya know? You get to Brawl Toon]O_O
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> I hate being sick on an important day... :'(
> 
> Stupid Flu. Ill see if I can go on.


----------



## Trela

Imma PM tyeforce about the match.


----------



## cornymikey

im on already, toonlinksmaster


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

You... still wont steal mah spot!

I won. ^_^


----------



## MygL

congratz corny wanna brawl??


----------



## cornymikey

[quote="Toon]You... still wont steal mah spot!

I won. ^_^[/quote]wait, but u chose pokemon stage, which only the loser of teh last match can choose, which was me! it isnt over yet! u just got lucky w/ ike b attack


----------



## cornymikey

[quote="Toon]You... still wont steal mah spot!

I won. ^_^[/quote]damn, u got lucky...


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> congratz corny wanna brawl??


sure, but it will lag


----------



## Trela

Pokemon Stadium 1 is a Neutural Stage and a Counter Pick one, so he still wins.

xYoh, I can Brawl. FC?

EDIT: My FC if you need it: 5112-3107-7754


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

I was scared Corny. ^_^

Thank GOD for ike's b.


----------



## MygL

Trela said:
			
		

> Pokemon Stadium 1 is a Neutural Stage and a Counter Pick one, so he still wins.
> 
> xYoh, I can Brawl. FC?
> 
> EDIT: My FC if you need it: 5112-3107-7754


ohohohoho kk my fc in ssig


----------



## djman900

I NEED 2 BRAWL ZAY


----------



## cornymikey

[quote="Toon]I was scared Corny. ^_^

Thank GOD for ike's b.[/quote]i despise u now... all cuz one attack...


----------



## cornymikey

of all games, i lost on this one... i can pwn u otherwise


----------



## Trela

xYoh said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon Stadium 1 is a Neutural Stage and a Counter Pick one, so he still wins.
> 
> xYoh, I can Brawl. FC?
> 
> EDIT: My FC if you need it: 5112-3107-7754
> 
> 
> 
> ohohohoho kk my fc in ssig
Click to expand...

I dont see it =(

Dj: I think he told me he will Brawl tomorrow, so better get ready!


----------



## MygL

Trela said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon Stadium 1 is a Neutural Stage and a Counter Pick one, so he still wins.
> 
> xYoh, I can Brawl. FC?
> 
> EDIT: My FC if you need it: 5112-3107-7754
> 
> 
> 
> ohohohoho kk my fc in ssig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it =(
> 
> Dj: I think he told me he will Brawl tomorrow, so better get ready!
Click to expand...

on the spoiler below the hyrule thingy and the egg


----------



## MygL

1719-4295-9101 here it is


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela can u update bracket?

I wan na know what happened cuz im confused who I kill now or if I moved on...


----------



## cornymikey

can i replace any1 who doesnt show up? *heheheheheh*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> can i replace any1 who doesnt show up? *heheheheheh*


No.




YOU FAILED.


TWICE!


----------



## Trela

LOL no way Mikey!

Oh, forgot to do that TLM. Imma go do that right now. =P


----------



## Caleb

so are you on team hyrule trela?


----------



## Trela

Yeah. Can you PM me about it Caleb? Like give me more information on it. I'm kinda confused about it =I


----------



## cornymikey

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> can i replace any1 who doesnt show up? *heheheheheh*


No.




YOU FAILED.


TWICE![/quote]i didnt fail, i just wasnt used to u CONSTANTLY using ikes standard B. without that i could have owned u. i owned ur toon link in the first battle. i two stocked u!


----------



## Trela

WOW PEOPLE

Wat is with bragging here? Yoll get really annyoing when you do that.

Keep the arguing to a minimum please.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> WOW PEOPLE
> 
> Wat is with bragging here? Yoll get really annyoing when you do that.
> 
> Keep the arguing to a minimum please.


*sigh*

Welcome to TBT


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW PEOPLE
> 
> Wat is with bragging here? Yoll get really annyoing when you do that.
> 
> Keep the arguing to a minimum please.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Welcome to TBT
Click to expand...

LOL.


I agree.

Trela, I PM'd NikoKing about the games. I asked if we COULD have up to 15 people, or 12, but HAD to have 10, because of the overstock of wishers.

If he says sure, then you and Piranha arent subs, you're members. ^_^

Nikolympics are where the 5 teams compete in games. We do Brawl (you )
Pokemon (various new ones),  GHWT, MK Wii, and ACCF races and wrestling.


----------



## Trela

[quote="Toon]
I agree.

Trela, I PM'd NikoKing about the games. I asked if we COULD have up to 15 people, or 12, but HAD to have 10, because of the overstock of wishers.

If he says sure, then you and Piranha arent subs, you're members. ^_^

Nikolympics are where the 5 teams compete in games. We do Brawl (you )
Pokemon (various new ones),  GHWT, MK Wii, and ACCF races and wrestling. 
[/quote]I know about the games. I just wanna know the Extra Information, like how the recording will go, when is the specific date and times for everything, WHO IS ON WHO's TEAM!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Yeah Trela people argue alot when it comes to Brawl matches, so simply learn to get accustomed to it.


----------



## Trela

Well, uhh, people, nearly HALF of the Round 1 matches were not even done! That is sad, people.

Round 2 will be starting tomorrow, right after I post about it. Now, some players lost because 1. They didnt ever PM me or really even answer my PM, or 2. Their Skill Level in the Tournament Bracket was lower than their opponents.

One more thing. DONT TRY TO QUIT JUST BECAUSE YOUR NOT DOING GOOD! THAT IS NOT A REAL EXCUSE BTW! Half of the players are doing bad, so you are not the only one!

Better get that practice finished, cause after Round 4, we have the Winner's Semi-Finals, which shall be going on YouTube. Good luck everyone! If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

=Trela=


----------



## yoshipower

am i still in this?


----------



## MygL

yes u are u were suppossed to vs the guy who wins between waluigi or tyeforce but since they didnt matched idk wats going to hapen =P


----------



## Sega-fortress

I'm glad I didn't join this, I'm not in the North American region so I couldn't have won anything anyway


----------



## MygL

down


----------



## MygL

ok NVM i just saw the matches waluigi vs yoshipower please brawl and the winner goes vs me!!! xD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Guys, please hurry and do your matches. I really want to do mine soon. =\

Also, I'm not sure if Trela mentioned this or not but, round one is over. People who didn't do their matches for round one will advance by skill level.

If you did mention this Trester, sorryz D=


----------



## Trela

yoshipower said:
			
		

> am i still in this?


Brawl Waluigi. NAO


----------



## Trela

ZOMG the Bracket is here to see!

DO YO MATCHES

Tournament Bracket - 2/20/09


----------



## John102

i want to brawl trela


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

:O
ZOMG SOTHE IS ON!


Nvm, she left. <_< 

And Trela, idk if it's just me but the bracket won't Appear, it just says X Posted image.

DOUBLE EDIT: Nvm again, it worked. I'm sorry you have to kill Roky Trela. :'(


----------



## tj7777777

i want to play


----------



## MygL

waluigi vs yoshipower!!! please brawl T-T


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> i want to play


Missed your match, dude. =(


----------



## Silverstorms

I have to face Trela's sister. 

Is she any good?


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have to face Trela's sister.
> 
> Is she any good?


i think shes asora caleb beat her in the tpourney


----------



## Trela

Thats mah OTHER sister.

Azila is the one you are fighting. She can be really good sometimes.

Also, I won a Tournament In Real Life today =P


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Thats mah OTHER sister.
> 
> Azila is the one you are fighting. She can be really good sometimes.
> 
> Also, I won a Tournament In Real Life today =P


HOORAAAAYYY.

Now you can burn in peace. (jk)

Sothe was on today, but left right away. <_<

If she don't show I win right?


----------



## Fontana

i sent yoshipower a PM 

we should be brawling soon...


----------



## djman900

im still in round 2

 zaY is almost never ready 2 brawl?


----------



## Trela

I'm sorry, but yoll's match is just never gonna get done. When 1 of yoll is on, the other isn't...

Zay has automatically advanced. I'm very sorry Dj.


----------



## Silverstorms

Waluigi said:
			
		

> i sent yoshipower a PM
> 
> we should be brawling soon...


When I faced him, he spammed.


----------



## Silverstorms

Yay I won.

That meteor smash was lol.


----------



## Trela

LOL She did bad. I wonder how she will do in the Loser's Bracket...

rawr @ me for playing kind of bad. I can do better than a trashy 2-Stock. UGH I STAND NO CHANCE AT TOURNAMENTS IN TEXAS


----------



## cornymikey

wait, theres a losers bracket? what do u win?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL She did bad. I wonder how she will do in the Loser's Bracket...
> 
> rawr @ me for playing kind of bad. I can do better than a trashy 2-Stock. UGH I STAND NO CHANCE AT TOURNAMENTS IN TEXAS


She was using the F-Smash WAY too much.

Lucario's range was a pain though  >_<


----------



## MygL

waluigi vs yoshipower did u brawled yet??


----------



## Trela

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, theres a losers bracket? what do u win?


The Loser's Bracket helps determine the Top 8 and stuff. The Loser's Finals (which is at the very end of the Loser's Bracket) will show me who gets 1st, 2nd, and 3rd, or in another way, the Winner on the Loser's Bracket will either get 1st or 2nd. The Loser of it will get 3rd.

Also, Round 3 starts tomorrow people! Sean: You just advance again =( sorry that you didnt get to do your match...

Good Luck everyone!

=Trela=


----------



## Trela

Sorry for double post, but please check Pg. 13 in this Thread for updates on Bracket and who advanced. Most advanced by the Skill Level thing =(


----------



## MygL

WOOT so im Vs. Waluigi xD for tommorrow ill have it done


----------



## Trela

AWSOME

I already did my Round 3 match against Piranha, so if you win xYoh, you got to Brawl me! GASP!

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

Lol easy win xD
ill do my best =3


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> AWSOME
> 
> I already did my Round 3 match against Piranha, so if you win xYoh, you got to Brawl me! GASP!
> 
> =Trela=


your *censored.3.0*ed now xYoh


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWSOME
> 
> I already did my Round 3 match against Piranha, so if you win xYoh, you got to Brawl me! GASP!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> you
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWSOME
> 
> I already did my Round 3 match against Piranha, so if you win xYoh, you got to Brawl me! GASP!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> your win *censored.3.0*ed now xYoh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Toonlinksmaster. 

This should be fun


----------



## Trela

All righty peoplez! Round 3 has started! The following matches in this Round are:

*xYoh Vs. Waluigi
Zay Vs. Kilex
TLM Vs. Silver*

Good luck people!

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

xYoh said:
			
		

> WOOT so im Vs. Waluigi xD for tommorrow ill have it done


You better win.

And if by GOD'S WILL, that I beat Silver, I'll get to brawl you or Trela soon. =)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWSOME
> 
> I already did my Round 3 match against Piranha, so if you win xYoh, you got to Brawl me! GASP!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Trela

Round 3 players! Tomorrow is the LAST day to do your matches! Better get them done!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Round 3 players! Tomorrow is the LAST day to do your matches! Better get them done!


O_O *gulp*

Fine Trela. I'll train and kill Silver tomorrow.


I've done my best, (even though I think he went easy on me) and I can beat all but hs Olimar.


----------



## MygL

I


----------



## tj7777777

who do i fight?


----------



## MygL

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> who do i fight?


Your Vs. cornymikey here


----------



## tj7777777

k corneymike i sent u a pm lets go


----------



## cornymikey

how am i still in? losers bracket? and if i win do i actually win wii points or anything?


----------



## Fontana

ok i beat xYoh


----------



## cornymikey

ok, i beat tj77777


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL She did bad. I wonder how she will do in the Loser's Bracket...
> 
> rawr @ me for playing kind of bad. I can do better than a trashy 2-Stock. UGH I STAND NO CHANCE AT TOURNAMENTS IN TEXAS


wow hella ******** ive been ready 2 brawl almost every fkin day w.e


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

SilverStorms...


I WILL CRUSH U!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms

[quote="Toon]SilverStorms...


I WILL CRUSH U!!!![/quote]My Olimar can easily beat your Ike.


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]SilverStorms...
> 
> 
> I WILL CRUSH U!!!!


My Olimar can easily beat your Ike.[/quote]And i just did.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Good games. 

Silver is WINNN!!!


----------



## cornymikey

u lost in the tourney?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> u lost in the tourney?


Yes.

To the best on TBT that isn't pro.

You just lost to me.


----------



## cornymikey

.... i wanna rematch TLM!


----------



## Silverstorms

I wonder who I fight next...


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I wonder who I fight next...


I'll fight you later


----------



## cornymikey

hub, u wanna brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who I fight next...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll fight you later
Click to expand...

I ment in the tourney.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who I fight next...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll fight you later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment in the tourney.
Click to expand...

Trela will kill you for me. >


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who I fight next...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll fight you later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment in the tourney.
Click to expand...

Trela will kill you for me. >[/quote]I have to beat a TCC person first.


----------



## MygL

Ok, I


----------



## cornymikey

can someone edit the tourney? i beat tj7777
and can some1 PLEASE tell me what u win from the loser bracket? any wii points or something?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> can someone edit the tourney? i beat tj7777
> and can some1 PLEASE tell me what u win from the loser bracket? any wii points or something?


NOTHING.

PRobably.


----------



## Trela

Mikey: YESH SIR.

TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!

Btw, the Winner of the Loser's Bracket will get either 1st or 2nd place, which is 2000 or 1000 Wii Points. The loser of the Winner of the Loser's Bracket gets 3rd, which is a game that is 500 Points or less. All the others dont get jack! 0_0

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!


Yes, yesterday. I won.


----------



## Trela

Ok everyone! Round 3 is finished, so now it's time to start Round 4! The following matches are Round 4:

*Trela Vs. Waluigi
Zay Vs. Silver*

Good luck peoplez! The winner's of these Rounds will move on to the last match of the Winner's Bracket: The Winner's Semi-Finals!!!

=Trela=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Lolz Trela is going to own Waluigi...

GO TRELA. Kick his.... um... butt!


----------



## Silverstorms

Is Zay on TBT?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

No zay is only ttc


----------



## Silverstorms

Arranging a time will be awkward then


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

well i can send messages along to zay


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> well i can send messages along to zay


Thanks but I think Trela's already on it.


----------



## Trela

Yeah Icarus. Zay would be like "WTF ICARUS GO AWAY" LOL too funneh!

I'll get to it ASAP Silver =P it's really hard predicting who will win, since yoll are both the same Skill Level....seriously.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

I need to practise. 

I'm been playing AC for the last few days. I just went on Brawl and I'm a bit rusty.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey: YESH SIR.
> 
> TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!
> 
> Btw, the Winner of the Loser's Bracket will get either 1st or 2nd place, which is 2000 or 1000 Wii Points. The loser of the Winner of the Loser's Bracket gets 3rd, which is a game that is 500 Points or less. All the others dont get jack! 0_0
> 
> =Trela=


so, the prizes of the losers bracket is exactly the same as the winners bracket? what?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey: YESH SIR.
> 
> TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!
> 
> Btw, the Winner of the Loser's Bracket will get either 1st or 2nd place, which is 2000 or 1000 Wii Points. The loser of the Winner of the Loser's Bracket gets 3rd, which is a game that is 500 Points or less. All the others dont get jack! 0_0
> 
> =Trela=


I'm getting wii ponts. x]


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey: YESH SIR.
> 
> TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!
> 
> Btw, the Winner of the Loser's Bracket will get either 1st or 2nd place, which is 2000 or 1000 Wii Points. The loser of the Winner of the Loser's Bracket gets 3rd, which is a game that is 500 Points or less. All the others dont get jack! 0_0
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> so, the prizes of the losers bracket is exactly the same as the winners bracket? what?
Click to expand...

No smart one.

The winner of the losers bracket determines who is third place. 

Then, whoever wins the winner bracket gets first, and the runner up gets second.

Get it now?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey: YESH SIR.
> 
> TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!
> 
> Btw, the Winner of the Loser's Bracket will get either 1st or 2nd place, which is 2000 or 1000 Wii Points. The loser of the Winner of the Loser's Bracket gets 3rd, which is a game that is 500 Points or less. All the others dont get jack! 0_0
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> so, the prizes of the losers bracket is exactly the same as the winners bracket? what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No smart one.
> 
> The winner of the losers bracket determines who is third place.
> 
> Then, whoever wins the winner bracket gets first, and the runner up gets second.
> 
> Get it now?
Click to expand...

PSST....

I'm GOING TO PM YOU WHAT 500 WII POINT THING I WANT.


THEN YOU"LL SEND ME IT. B)


----------



## cornymikey

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey: YESH SIR.
> 
> TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!
> 
> Btw, the Winner of the Loser's Bracket will get either 1st or 2nd place, which is 2000 or 1000 Wii Points. The loser of the Winner of the Loser's Bracket gets 3rd, which is a game that is 500 Points or less. All the others dont get jack! 0_0
> 
> =Trela=


I'm getting wii ponts. x][/quote]no u arent...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey: YESH SIR.
> 
> TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!
> 
> Btw, the Winner of the Loser's Bracket will get either 1st or 2nd place, which is 2000 or 1000 Wii Points. The loser of the Winner of the Loser's Bracket gets 3rd, which is a game that is 500 Points or less. All the others dont get jack! 0_0
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting wii ponts. x]
Click to expand...

no u arent...[/quote]500 FTW!

So says me!

Unless SIlver loses.

Then he gets them. XO


----------



## cornymikey

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey: YESH SIR.
> 
> TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!
> 
> Btw, the Winner of the Loser's Bracket will get either 1st or 2nd place, which is 2000 or 1000 Wii Points. The loser of the Winner of the Loser's Bracket gets 3rd, which is a game that is 500 Points or less. All the others dont get jack! 0_0
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting wii ponts. x]
Click to expand...

no u arent...[/quote]500 FTW!

So says me!

Unless SIlver loses.

Then he gets them. XO[/quote]how do u know ur going to win?
I will beat you! if i use lucas against ur ike, i can avoid that friggin standard B


----------



## MygL

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok everyone! Round 3 is finished, so now it's time to start Round 4! The following matches are Round 4:
> 
> *Trela Vs. Waluigi
> Zay Vs. Silver*
> 
> Good luck peoplez! The winner's of these Rounds will move on to the last match of the Winner's Bracket: The Winner's Semi-Finals!!!
> 
> =Trela=


Uhhh Trela no smooth online match for u!! >xD 

Joking, GO Waluigi !!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey: YESH SIR.
> 
> TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!
> 
> Btw, the Winner of the Loser's Bracket will get either 1st or 2nd place, which is 2000 or 1000 Wii Points. The loser of the Winner of the Loser's Bracket gets 3rd, which is a game that is 500 Points or less. All the others dont get jack! 0_0
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting wii ponts. x]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u arent...
Click to expand...

500 FTW!

So says me!

Unless SIlver loses.

Then he gets them. XO[/quote]how do u know ur going to win?
I will beat you! if i use lucas against ur ike, i can avoid that friggin standard B[/quote]If you use Lucas, I'll POWN you Cajun style.

By cutting you.


----------



## Trela

I've played Waluigi amny times, and yeah, they get a little laggy sometimes....or a lot...


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey: YESH SIR.
> 
> TLM: Did you Brawl Silver yet? I need to know NAO!
> 
> Btw, the Winner of the Loser's Bracket will get either 1st or 2nd place, which is 2000 or 1000 Wii Points. The loser of the Winner of the Loser's Bracket gets 3rd, which is a game that is 500 Points or less. All the others dont get jack! 0_0
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> so, the prizes of the losers bracket is exactly the same as the winners bracket? what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No smart one.
> 
> The winner of the losers bracket determines who is third place.
> 
> Then, whoever wins the winner bracket gets first, and the runner up gets second.
> 
> Get it now?
Click to expand...

ok, gosh. *whimpers*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

The people who lose the 4th round, will they still go to the losers' bracket?


----------



## cornymikey

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no u arent...
Click to expand...

500 FTW!

So says me!

Unless SIlver loses.

Then he gets them. XO[/quote]how do u know ur going to win?
I will beat you! if i use lucas against ur ike, i can avoid that friggin standard B[/quote]If you use Lucas, I'll POWN you Cajun style.

By cutting you.[/quote]well see. ive improved my meta knight so i use different tactics. and i will adapt to ur standard B! without that move, i can pwn u.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 500 FTW!
> 
> So says me!
> 
> Unless SIlver loses.
> 
> Then he gets them. XO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do u know ur going to win?
> I will beat you! if i use lucas against ur ike, i can avoid that friggin standard B
Click to expand...

If you use Lucas, I'll POWN you Cajun style.

By cutting you.[/quote]well see. ive improved my meta knight so i use different tactics. and i will adapt to ur standard B! without that move, i can pwn u.[/quote]Dude, I've trained with Silver and Trela. Im better too. xD

And I think Trela wants me to win!

Unless I go against Lexi.

Then she should win.


(But it doesn't mean I'll LET you!!)


----------



## cornymikey

then il brawl u! well see who is better!
but not now. i gotta do my hw. im not even supposed to be here.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> then il brawl u! well see who is better!
> but not now. i gotta do my hw. im not even supposed to be here.


Me too.


Only I can be here. XP


----------



## cornymikey

wait, whos bcb?


----------



## MygL

OMG I


----------



## Silverstorms

Tbh, I had no problem with TLM's Ike.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tbh, I had no problem with TLM's Ike.


I know, Ike sucks on Olimar.

Should've used my main man, should've used my main man...


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tbh, I had no problem with TLM's Ike.


I know, Ike sucks on Olimar.

Should've used my main man, should've used my main man...[/quote]Pikmin block Ike's Side-B, which forces you to get in close. Ike is so slow and heavy, he's easy pickings for Olimar's fast Smash attacks.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I had no problem with TLM's Ike.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Ike sucks on Olimar.
> 
> Should've used my main man, should've used my main man...
Click to expand...

Pikmin block Ike's Side-B, which forces you to get in close. Ike is so slow and heavy, he's easy pickings for Olimar's fast Smash attacks.[/quote]M'hmm.

Even so, I like killing your Pikmin.


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I had no problem with TLM's Ike.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Ike sucks on Olimar.
> 
> Should've used my main man, should've used my main man...
Click to expand...

Pikmin block Ike's Side-B, which forces you to get in close. Ike is so slow and heavy, he's easy pickings for Olimar's fast Smash attacks.[/quote]M'hmm.

Even so, I like killing your Pikmin. [/quote]And I like hurling then at you  :veryhappy:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I had no problem with TLM's Ike.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Ike sucks on Olimar.
> 
> Should've used my main man, should've used my main man...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pikmin block Ike's Side-B, which forces you to get in close. Ike is so slow and heavy, he's easy pickings for Olimar's fast Smash attacks.
Click to expand...

M'hmm.

Even so, I like killing your Pikmin. [/quote]And I like hurling then at you  :veryhappy: [/quote]Batter up!
*Right B*

Home run!


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Pikmin block Ike's Side-B, which forces you to get in close. Ike is so slow and heavy, he's easy pickings for Olimar's fast Smash attacks.
Click to expand...

M'hmm.

Even so, I like killing your Pikmin. [/quote]And I like hurling then at you  :veryhappy: [/quote]Batter up!
*Right B*

Home run![/quote]*watchs Pikmin go flying*

Here comes the pitch!

I need to win the next round so I can buy Starfox 64


----------



## cornymikey

does any1 know who bcb is?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> does any1 know who bcb is?


Probably a TCC player.


My opponent sounds scary  :O


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does any1 know who bcb is?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a TCC player.
> 
> 
> My opponent sounds scary  :O
Click to expand...

Mmm...Whats his name?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Round 4: Winner's Bracket
> Trela Vs. Waluigi: *4 days left!*
> 
> Good Ol' Daffy Lemon Scooter Vs. Silverstorms: *4 days left!*


Scary  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 4: Winner's Bracket
> Trela Vs. Waluigi: *4 days left!*
> 
> Good Ol' Daffy Lemon Scooter Vs. Silverstorms: *4 days left!*
> 
> 
> 
> Scary  :'(  :'(  :'(
Click to expand...

lmao Im so scared xP


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 4: Winner's Bracket
> Trela Vs. Waluigi: *4 days left!*
> 
> Good Ol' Daffy Lemon Scooter Vs. Silverstorms: *4 days left!*
> 
> 
> 
> Scary  :'(  :'(  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao Im so scared xP
Click to expand...

I know. It's such a scary name  :O


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 4: Winner's Bracket
> Trela Vs. Waluigi: *4 days left!*
> 
> Good Ol' Daffy Lemon Scooter Vs. Silverstorms: *4 days left!*
> 
> 
> 
> Scary  :'(  :'(  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao Im so scared xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. It's such a scary name  :O
Click to expand...

inorite? Oh ya....Brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 4: Winner's Bracket
> Trela Vs. Waluigi: *4 days left!*
> 
> Good Ol' Daffy Lemon Scooter Vs. Silverstorms: *4 days left!*
> 
> 
> 
> Scary  :'(  :'(  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao Im so scared xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. It's such a scary name  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite? Oh ya....Brawl?
Click to expand...

Now?

I'm helping someone with a perfect town.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepRound 4: Winner's Bracket
> Trela Vs. Waluigi: *4 days left!*
> 
> Good Ol' Daffy Lemon Scooter Vs. Silverstorms: *4 days left!*
> 
> 
> 
> lmao Im so scared xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. It's such a scary name  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite? Oh ya....Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now?
> 
> I'm helping someone with a perfect town.
Click to expand...

.....Errrm....Ok....Later then.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepRound 4: Winner's Bracket
> Trela Vs. Waluigi: *4 days left!*
> 
> Good Ol' Daffy Lemon Scooter Vs. Silverstorms: *4 days left!*
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's such a scary name  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite? Oh ya....Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now?
> 
> I'm helping someone with a perfect town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....Errrm....Ok....Later then.
Click to expand...

Ready now.


----------



## chubsterr

has the looser bracket started yet?


----------



## Trela

Not yet. After this week, I'll start it =P


----------



## cornymikey

whos bcb? i still need to know.


----------



## Trela

I will talk to him AFTER Silver and Zay do their match Saturday.

GOASH


----------



## cornymikey

ok, then.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

When does the Losers Bracket tourny thing start?


----------



## Trela

WE GET THERE WHEN WE GET THERE!

But seriously, after I fight the Winner of Silver and Zay. GOASH


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

WINNERS LOL

Sadly I am not in this one.


----------



## Horus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> When does the Losers Bracket tourny thing start?


Forum Noobs

completely oblivious.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Hi horus wanna brawl?


----------



## Trela

Cofee.

Trela.

Zay.

Probably would've been the greatest Brawl Tournament in TBT and TTC history for years to come.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Yeah it wouldev. 

Horus?


----------



## Trela

Hey is Silver hosting that Brawl Tag Team Tournament? I need to know whats going on with it; when it starts and crap.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

I dont even know!  If it doesnt start soon I'm going to make one...


----------



## Horus

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yeah it wouldev.
> 
> Horus?


why not, I'm bored anyway

hopefully you'll redeem yourself and be better than djman.

although i don't remember if i still have you added or not :s


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

You should

Ill get on now make the room


----------



## Trela

Cofee (and Trela) hosting a Tournament.

Heh...yeah...*Imagines*....yeah.

Btw, I'm thinking about making a "Power Rankings" list, which will show who is the best Brawl players on the Site. I would like to see how it turns out!

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> You should
> 
> Ill get on now make the room


ok it'll take a sec, but i'll be there on a sec


----------



## Horus

grr at f-tilt...stop it please?

your okay, but i never want to fight you ever again, be more like trela plz and go learn better combos than dash to f-tilt


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> Wow Coffe Lucas PWNZ
> 
> Lucas FTW!!!
> 
> YAY!!!!


Flame war coming so that


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Be more like Trela?

Can't; he uses lighter characters.  I have to focus on heavy, single moves and combos or else I crumble.If I try to string too many moves together at once like Trela can, I'll be left open and Snake doesn't recover well from missed moves.

Besides, its not my problem if you don't like my foward tilt or my dash attack; get over it, please.  It's a part of my strategy; that's like me asking u not to use ur smash attacks or ur counter; that already destroys and strategy u've set up and makes it difficult to fight otherwise.


----------



## Horus

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Be more like Trela?
> 
> Can't; he uses lighter characters.  I have to focus on heavy, single moves and combos or else I crumble.If I try to string too many moves together at once like Trela can, I'll be left open and Snake doesn't recover well from missed moves.
> 
> Besides, its not my problem if you don't like my foward tilt or my dash attack; get over it, please.  It's a part of my strategy; that's like me asking u not to use ur smash attacks or ur counter; that already destroys and strategy u've set up and makes it difficult to fight otherwise.


uh he uses snake? he's battled me with him (better than your snake, no offense)

go fine more combos -.-'


----------



## Trela

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Coffe Lucas PWNZ
> 
> Lucas FTW!!!
> 
> YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Flame war coming so that
Click to expand...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Horus; Snake isn't his BEST and his majority usage revolves around middleweights.  Scratch Diddy, who I think is a lightweight.  

If u dont like my Snake Horus, then I'll tell u what I did Chubbster;  I'll beat u as any other character gladly without "spamming".


Thank u for the support Trela.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Cofee (and Trela) hosting a Tournament.
> 
> Heh...yeah...*Imagines*....yeah.
> 
> Btw, I'm thinking about making a "Power Rankings" list, which will show who is the best Brawl players on the Site. I would like to see how it turns out!
> 
> =Trela=


I call number 5!


----------



## Hub12

HEYHEYHEYHEY.Can i Take Kalebs spot? PLEASE?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HEYHEYHEYHEY.Can i Take Kalebs spot? PLEASE?


NO. YOU FAILED.

GTFAOT NAO!

LEST I SIT ON U!!


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> HEYHEYHEYHEY.Can i Take Kalebs spot? PLEASE?


NO. YOU FAILED.

GTFAOT NAO!

LEST I SIT ON U!![/quote]...Thats for trela to decide. So *censored.9.10* >=[


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> Cofee (and Trela) hosting a Tournament.
> 
> Heh...yeah...*Imagines*....yeah.
> 
> Btw, I'm thinking about making a "Power Rankings" list, which will show who is the best Brawl players on the Site. I would like to see how it turns out!
> 
> =Trela=


I call number 5![/quote]Save a spot for me!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cofee (and Trela) hosting a Tournament.
> 
> Heh...yeah...*Imagines*....yeah.
> 
> Btw, I'm thinking about making a "Power Rankings" list, which will show who is the best Brawl players on the Site. I would like to see how it turns out!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I call number 5!
Click to expand...

Save a spot for me!   [/quote]You're number 3. ^_^


----------



## Horus

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Horus; Snake isn't his BEST and his majority usage revolves around middleweights.  Scratch Diddy, who I think is a lightweight.
> 
> If u dont like my Snake Horus, then I'll tell u what I did Chubbster;  I'll beat u as any other character gladly without "spamming".
> 
> 
> Thank u for the support Trela.


whats your point? its still a hell of a lot better than your snake, and has more than 1 combo -.-'

that's why I'm comparing, besides I've battled his snake


and yeah, don't use snake if I'm ever in a battle with you please


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Stop comparing for future reference; no two brawlers are the same.  

That's like me asking you to play like Mewtwo King.  Stupid request cuz NO ONE CAN PULL IT OFF.  

If we're making a list I call anything higher than 3.


----------



## Trela

LOL It's pretty obvious that Cofee is in the Top 3 =P

Horus: Never give up against your opponent! I remember I could never get over spamming LOL I finally found a way around it because I NEVER gave up. Who knows, you might beat him in a Brawl...someday...yeah...

I'll make the Rankings later. GOASH

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

..Can i take kalebs place?


----------



## Trela

I DUNNO!

RAWR

I'll find out laterz.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> I DUNNO!
> 
> RAWR
> 
> I'll find out laterz.


RAWR means I <3 you.


----------



## chubsterr

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Horus; Snake isn't his BEST and his majority usage revolves around middleweights.  Scratch Diddy, who I think is a lightweight.
> 
> If u dont like my Snake Horus, then I'll tell u what I did Chubbster;  I'll beat u as any other character gladly without "spamming".
> 
> 
> Thank u for the support Trela.


Don't bring me into this *censored.3.0*er..

The truth is you like to spam, if that's your "strategy" so be it...


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL It's pretty obvious that Cofee is in the Top 3 =P
> 
> Horus: Never give up against your opponent! I remember I could never get over spamming LOL I finally found a way around it because I NEVER gave up. Who knows, you might beat him in a Brawl...someday...yeah...
> 
> I'll make the Rankings later. GOASH
> 
> =Trela=


train me pl0x <3

[btw sorry if you couldn't pm me a while ago. Djman was being a twit (woot for england word)]


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It's pretty obvious that Cofee is in the Top 3 =P
> 
> Horus: Never give up against your opponent! I remember I could never get over spamming LOL I finally found a way around it because I NEVER gave up. Who knows, you might beat him in a Brawl...someday...yeah...
> 
> I'll make the Rankings later. GOASH
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> train me pl0x <3
> 
> [btw sorry if you couldn't pm me a while ago. Djman was being a twit (woot for england word)]
Click to expand...

I laugh at your attemp to pur () in [ ].


----------



## Horus

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It's pretty obvious that Cofee is in the Top 3 =P
> 
> Horus: Never give up against your opponent! I remember I could never get over spamming LOL I finally found a way around it because I NEVER gave up. Who knows, you might beat him in a Brawl...someday...yeah...
> 
> I'll make the Rankings later. GOASH
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> train me pl0x <3
> 
> [btw sorry if you couldn't pm me a while ago. Djman was being a twit (woot for england word)]
Click to expand...

I laugh at your attemp to pur () in [ ].[/quote]and you told me not to spam. Tsk Tsk


----------



## MygL

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> Cofee (and Trela) hosting a Tournament.
> 
> Heh...yeah...*Imagines*....yeah.
> 
> Btw, I'm thinking about making a "Power Rankings" list, which will show who is the best Brawl players on the Site. I would like to see how it turns out!
> 
> =Trela=


I call number 5![/quote]Hmm I heard of that in AiB it


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It's pretty obvious that Cofee is in the Top 3 =P
> 
> Horus: Never give up against your opponent! I remember I could never get over spamming LOL I finally found a way around it because I NEVER gave up. Who knows, you might beat him in a Brawl...someday...yeah...
> 
> I'll make the Rankings later. GOASH
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> train me pl0x <3
> 
> [btw sorry if you couldn't pm me a while ago. Djman was being a twit (woot for england word)]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at your attemp to pur () in [ ].
Click to expand...

and you told me not to spam. Tsk Tsk[/quote]Lol. IKR?

No I told you not to flame. 

These are gonna be FUNNN loser fights!Xyoh, that's exactly what I think we should do.
I'll ask Trela.


----------



## Horus

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It's pretty obvious that Cofee is in the Top 3 =P
> 
> Horus: Never give up against your opponent! I remember I could never get over spamming LOL I finally found a way around it because I NEVER gave up. Who knows, you might beat him in a Brawl...someday...yeah...
> 
> I'll make the Rankings later. GOASH
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> train me pl0x <3
> 
> [btw sorry if you couldn't pm me a while ago. Djman was being a twit (woot for england word)]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at your attemp to pur () in [ ].
Click to expand...

and you told me not to spam. Tsk Tsk[/quote]Lol. IKR?

No I told you not to flame. 

These are gonna be FUNNN loser fights!Xyoh, that's exactly what I think we should do.
I'll ask Trela. [/quote]keep pushing it, you'll be on my flame list in no time


----------



## djman900

Im in the losers bracket cuz i got disqualified D:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[btw sorry if you couldn't pm me a while ago. Djman was being a twit (woot for england word)]
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at your attemp to pur () in [ ].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you told me not to spam. Tsk Tsk
Click to expand...

Lol. IKR?

No I told you not to flame. 

These are gonna be FUNNN loser fights!Xyoh, that's exactly what I think we should do.
I'll ask Trela. [/quote]keep pushing it, you'll be on my flame list in no time[/quote]Lol.

Horus, I still <3 you anyway.
(Well, not that extreme, but you get it.)

I'm pumped for these matches!


----------



## Horus

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[ ].
> 
> 
> 
> and you told me not to spam. Tsk Tsk
Click to expand...

Lol. IKR?

No I told you not to flame. 

These are gonna be FUNNN loser fights!Xyoh, that's exactly what I think we should do.
I'll ask Trela. [/quote]keep pushing it, you'll be on my flame list in no time[/quote]Lol.

Horus, I still <3 you anyway.
(Well, not that extreme, but you get it.)

I'm pumped for these matches![/quote]*surprised face* you admired me? :O 

*hatred goes away*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. IKR?
> 
> No I told you not to flame.
> 
> These are gonna be FUNNN loser fights!Xyoh, that's exactly what I think we should do.
> I'll ask Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep pushing it, you'll be on my flame list in no time
Click to expand...

Lol.

Horus, I still <3 you anyway.
(Well, not that extreme, but you get it.)

I'm pumped for these matches![/quote]*surprised face* you admired me? :O 

*hatred goes away*[/quote]Lol.

I don't hate.

Unless you do crack. (scans you.) You're clean. 

I wonder if I'll fight Lexi in the losers'...


----------



## Silverstorms

I remember when I faced Coffee (about a month ago)

His strategy was repetitive, but I never thought it was spamming. He was just using Snake's strengths.


----------



## Silverstorms

Anyone know Zay's friend code?


----------



## Trela

Well, what do you know! The Winner's Bracket is almost done! The only match left in it is the Winner's Semi-Finals, which is Me Vs. Silver!

Becuase of this last match, it's time for the moment you all have been waiting for. Yes, the Loser's Bracket! Here are the current matches:

*Winner's Bracket: Semi-Finals!*

Trela Vs. Silverstorms: *Friday!*

Loser's Bracket: Round 2

Aberahamman Vs. Caleb: *3 days left!*

Hub Vs. Yoshipower: *3 days left!*

asora Vs. chubsterr: *3 days left!*

Kid Nino Vs. djman900: *3 days left!*

corneymikey Vs. bcb: *3 days left!*

kid icarus Vs. azila123: *3 days left!*

Callum1064 Vs. sothe897: *3 days left!*

Remember to PM your opponent about your match! If your opponent doen't respond, PM me about it. Good luck to you all!

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

...So i can't take kalebs place?...


----------



## Trela

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ...So i can't take kalebs place?...


I think it is ok for you to take his spot Hub! Lemmie Edit the above post for ya!


----------



## MygL

I


----------



## Trela

Hub: Your match is against Yoshipower, who is on TBT. PM him!

xYoh: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?f67657d31c.gif = Bracket Image. Your in the 4th Round.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

...Am i on teh loser bracket or something?


----------



## Trela

The Loser's Bracket is the one on the left, so, yeah, your in it. =D

If you lose in the Loser's Bracket, you are out of the Tournament. DONT LOSE!

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

uhh, i still cant contact bcb. only u can, trela. and i can only play friday and the weekend.

P.S. if the time runs out, then what happens?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> The Loser's Bracket is the one on the left, so, yeah, your in it. =D
> 
> If you lose in the Loser's Bracket, you are out of the Tournament. DONT LOSE!
> 
> =Trela=


<_<

I won't.

Mikey...might.

Hub WILL!


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> The Loser's Bracket is the one on the left, so, yeah, your in it. =D
> 
> If you lose in the Loser's Bracket, you are out of the Tournament. DONT LOSE!
> 
> =Trela=


<_<

I won't.

Mikey...might.

TLM WILL!   [/quote]Fixed


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Loser's Bracket is the one on the left, so, yeah, your in it. =D
> 
> If you lose in the Loser's Bracket, you are out of the Tournament. DONT LOSE!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> <_<
> 
> I won't.
> 
> Mikey...might.
> 
> TLM WILL!
Click to expand...

Fixed[/quote]LOL.

You messed it up.


----------



## cornymikey

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> The Loser's Bracket is the one on the left, so, yeah, your in it. =D
> 
> If you lose in the Loser's Bracket, you are out of the Tournament. DONT LOSE!
> 
> =Trela=


<_<

I won't.

Mikey...might.

Hub WILL!   [/quote]i can beat u now, so YOU will lose. or are u denying it and saying that you werent defending as much?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Loser's Bracket is the one on the left, so, yeah, your in it. =D
> 
> If you lose in the Loser's Bracket, you are out of the Tournament. DONT LOSE!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> <_<
> 
> I won't.
> 
> Mikey...might.
> 
> Hub WILL!
Click to expand...

i can beat u now, so YOU will lose. or are u denying it and saying that you werent defending as much?   [/quote]Oh i can beat mikey easily >=]


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Loser's Bracket is the one on the left, so, yeah, your in it. =D
> 
> If you lose in the Loser's Bracket, you are out of the Tournament. DONT LOSE!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> <_<
> 
> I won't.
> 
> Mikey...might.
> 
> Hub WILL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can beat u now, so YOU will lose. or are u denying it and saying that you werent defending as much?
Click to expand...

Oh i can beat mikey easily >=][/quote]are you sure about that? you havent even brawled me.  >_<


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Loser's Bracket is the one on the left, so, yeah, your in it. =D
> 
> If you lose in the Loser's Bracket, you are out of the Tournament. DONT LOSE!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> <_<
> 
> I won't.
> 
> Mikey...might.
> 
> Hub WILL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can beat u now, so YOU will lose. or are u denying it and saying that you werent defending as much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i can beat mikey easily >=]
Click to expand...

are you sure about that? you havent even brawled me.  >_< [/quote]...Yes i have....


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i can beat u now, so YOU will lose. or are u denying it and saying that you werent defending as much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i can beat mikey easily >=]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you sure about that? you havent even brawled me.  >_<
Click to expand...

...Yes i have....[/quote]when? i asked u to add me, but u never did...


----------



## tj7777777

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i can beat mikey easily >=]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you sure about that? you havent even brawled me.  >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Yes i have....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when? i asked u to add me, but u never did...
Click to expand...

hes relly good he beat me fast


----------



## cornymikey

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure about that? you havent even brawled me.  >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Yes i have....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when? i asked u to add me, but u never did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes relly good he beat me fast
Click to expand...

yep, good times, good times.  <_<


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> tj7777777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yes i have....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when? i asked u to add me, but u never did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes relly good he beat me fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, good times, good times.  <_<
Click to expand...

OK ME AND MIKEY YOU ME BRAWl


----------



## cornymikey

im sorry, but i have no time to play. gots to do hw, and i want to, but my mom hid the remotes...


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> im sorry, but i have no time to play. gots to do hw, and i want to, but my mom hid the remotes...


Finish it fast?


----------



## cornymikey

hid the remotes means i cannot even go to the brawl channel game thingy...


----------



## Hub12

TRELA YOU ME BRAWL?


----------



## Trela

Sure Hubs. I can in like 10 minutes.

EDIT: Ok Hubs. I'll make room. You coming?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Sure Hubs. I can in like 10 minutes.
> 
> EDIT: Ok Hubs. I'll make room. You coming?


Wait what? Ok


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Hubs. I can in like 10 minutes.
> 
> EDIT: Ok Hubs. I'll make room. You coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what? Ok
Click to expand...

.................................

















<small>Fail.</small>


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Hubs. I can in like 10 minutes.
> 
> EDIT: Ok Hubs. I'll make room. You coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what? Ok
Click to expand...

.................................

















<small>Fail.</small>[/quote]nou im coming trela


----------



## Trela

*Claps hands*

All righty people! This is your last day to do your match in the Loser's Bracket! Lets see who will make it to the Top 16!

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

did u update it yet? i won. =p


----------



## Trela

I'll update after every match is done today, since there's like 3 or 4 others that are about to start.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, then. get ready, djman!


----------



## Hub12

...Ocrap you'll lose mikey. ILL BRAWL NAO


----------



## Silverstorms

I lost to Trela


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

ZOMG
Lexi you better OWN Mikey so I face you in da semi or maybe finals!\
Congrats Storm, now you can get Starfox 64.


----------



## Silverstorms

[quote="Toon]ZOMG
Lexi you better OWN Mikey so I face you in da semi or maybe finals!\
Congrats Storm, now you can get Starfox 64. [/quote]It's Lylat Wars in Europe. Copyright issues >_<

And I have to win the losers bracket first.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]ZOMG
> Lexi you better OWN Mikey so I face you in da semi or maybe finals!\
> Congrats Storm, now you can get Starfox 64.


It's Lylat Wars in Europe. Copyright issues >_<

And I have to win the losers bracket first.[/quote]Noo.....

!st in winners' gets 2000.
2nd in winners gets 1000.
1st in LOSERS' gets 500. ^_^


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]ZOMG
> Lexi you better OWN Mikey so I face you in da semi or maybe finals!\
> Congrats Storm, now you can get Starfox 64.


It's Lylat Wars in Europe. Copyright issues >_<

And I have to win the losers bracket first.[/quote]Noo.....

!st in winners' gets 2000.
2nd in winners gets 1000.
1st in LOSERS' gets 500. ^_^[/quote]It doesn't work like that.

I'm the O on the far left of the bracket.

I fight the winner of Walugi vs Zay.


----------



## Trela

Silver is in "the loser becomes 3rd place" spot. If he wins, then he wins the whole Loser's Bracket, and has to come Brawl me again for 1st or 2nd place.

I'm inpressed with you people, btw! We almost got 2 Rounds done in 1 day. Nice!

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver is in "the loser becomes 3rd place" spot. If he wins, then he wins the whole Loser's Bracket, and has to come Brawl me again for 1st or 2nd place.
> 
> I'm inpressed with you people, btw! We almost got 2 Rounds done in 1 day. Nice!
> 
> =Trela=


DUDE....

That's *censored.3.0*ed up!

Now you just screwed everyone (but you)


----------



## Trela

Did Mikey and DJ Brawl yet?

I MUST KNOW


----------



## Trela

I guess those are all of the matches for today, huh?

Good job everyone! I shall edit my OP with the next Round(s). In about a week or 2, this Tournament will be over!

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8222553&t=7116261

(This is the OP I made. I edit this almost every day with the Bracket and Round Updates. CHECK THIS FREQUENTLY!)

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

i didnt brawl dj yet, but im pretty sure i will beat him. ive brawled him before.


----------



## cornymikey

and why is my name misspelled like 'corneymikey'? =(


----------



## MygL

If you beat djman900 then you


----------



## Trela

LOL Mikey I thought it had an e! My bad dude.

If you win, you will fight Piranha. Winner will then Brawl xYoh. Winner will THEN Brawl Zay.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

oh noes. ZAY?!? i dont know if i can beat him. and if i fight xyoh, it always lags.


----------



## Fontana

who am i vsing in the losers bracket?


----------



## cornymikey

nobody yet, waluigi,


----------



## John102

are you serious! this thing isn't over yet! It's been like two months!


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> oh noes. ZAY?!? i dont know if i can beat him. and if i fight xyoh, it always lags.


NO U!!!1!!2!8709708967098

Not always =/
Wanna brawl later to try it? Maybe tommorrow


----------



## Trela

Comon people, we are almost done!

Here are the next matches. You have until Monday (around noon) to get them done!

Caleb Vs. Hub
asora Vs. chubsterr
Djman900 Vs. cornymikey

John: It's actually been about 3 - 4 weeks. This Tournament ends March 25th.

=Trela=


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Comon people, we are almost done!
> 
> Here are the next matches. You have until Monday (around noon) to get them done!
> 
> Caleb Vs. Hub
> asora Vs. chubsterr
> Djman900 Vs. cornymikey
> 
> John: It's actually been about 3 - 4 weeks. This Tournament ends March 25th.
> 
> =Trela=


ahhh, I see it's felt like a few months..... anywho, this is a pretty big tourney.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh noes. ZAY?!? i dont know if i can beat him. and if i fight xyoh, it always lags.
> 
> 
> 
> NO U!!!1!!2!8709708967098
> 
> Not always =/
> Wanna brawl later to try it? Maybe tommorrow
Click to expand...

oh, i do want to brawl later.

Im going kick yo anus so hard youll have a tumor in your butthole! 
We'll have a nice match.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Comon people, we are almost done!
> 
> Here are the next matches. You have until Monday (around noon) to get them done!
> 
> Caleb Vs. Hub
> asora Vs. chubsterr
> Djman900 Vs. cornymikey
> 
> John: It's actually been about 3 - 4 weeks. This Tournament ends March 25th.
> 
> =Trela=


well, djman hasnt been on tbt for a long while...


----------



## cornymikey

xyoh, brawl?


----------



## Trela

Dj said he was going to Washington or something. OH WELL.

Yeah, uh, Chubsterr, I think asora advances =(

I'll post about next fights later.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

i dont think djman will appear for our fight... and if he does im sure to kick his anus. >=)


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i dont think djman will appear for our fight... and if he does im sure to kick his anus. >=)


Are you obsessed with kicking people's anuses?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think djman will appear for our fight... and if he does im sure to kick his anus. >=)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you obsessed with kicking people's anuses?
Click to expand...

yes, i am, because i can! >=)


----------



## bcb

Grr... It's funny how I lost 2/2 both rounds by MK only.  
:huh:	 

Well, now I think I know how to counter Meta. :gyroiddance:


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Grr... It's funny how I lost 2/2 both rounds by MK only.  
:huh:
> 
> Well, now I think I know how to counter Meta. :gyroiddance:


then lets brawl! and i also beat u with falco,


----------



## cornymikey

fftopic: whoa, bcb, your first post!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> fftopic: whoa, bcb, your first post!


Oh, wow. The welcoming area doesn't count? Bummer. I'll brawl you now.

...

And your Falco didn't count.  >_<


----------



## cornymikey

ok, im going on now. 

P.S. please click my brawl card in my spoiler.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fftopic: whoa, bcb, your first post!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow. The welcoming area doesn't count? Bummer. I'll brawl you now.
> 
> ...
> 
> And your Falco didn't count.  >_<
Click to expand...

i only use MK for important things like this tourney.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fftopic: whoa, bcb, your first post!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow. The welcoming area doesn't count? Bummer. I'll brawl you now.
> 
> ...
> 
> And your Falco didn't count.  >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only use MK for important things like this tourney.
Click to expand...

i'm important.


----------



## Hub12

Pwned bcb.  :veryhappy:


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, im going on now.
> 
> P.S. please click my brawl card in my spoiler.


Um... Those didn't count.

Edit: Grr... Almost won that last match. Good recovery. Can't believe I didn't dish out that last KO.


----------



## cornymikey

close for the last one. 

P.S. i dont use poke trainer or lucario at all!


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, im going on now.
> 
> P.S. please click my brawl card in my spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Those didn't count.
> 
> Edit: Grr... Almost won that last match. Good recovery. Can't believe I didn't dish out that last KO.
Click to expand...

i was too confident then i put my game face on. >=)


----------



## cornymikey

silver, i see u! wanna brawl? =D


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, im going on now.
> 
> P.S. please click my brawl card in my spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Those didn't count.
> 
> Edit: Grr... Almost won that last match. Good recovery. Can't believe I didn't dish out that last KO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was too confident then i put my game face on. >=)
Click to expand...

Well, you're better than me.

And I... I use all of those characters, at least somewhat for fun.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, im going on now.
> 
> P.S. please click my brawl card in my spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Those didn't count.
> 
> Edit: Grr... Almost won that last match. Good recovery. Can't believe I didn't dish out that last KO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was too confident then i put my game face on. >=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you're better than me.
> 
> And I... I use all of those characters, at least somewhat for fun.
Click to expand...

Bcb brawl again?


Haha lmao when i was kirby i was pwning you badly


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, im going on now.
> 
> P.S. please click my brawl card in my spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Those didn't count.
> 
> Edit: Grr... Almost won that last match. Good recovery. Can't believe I didn't dish out that last KO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was too confident then i put my game face on. >=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you're better than me.
> 
> And I... I use all of those characters, at least somewhat for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bcb brawl again?
> 
> 
> Haha lmao when i was kirby i was pwning you badly
Click to expand...

I really hate your Kirby.

I don't know why...


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## Trela

Man, lots of braggers. GAWD STOP IT.

*laughs because he is one*

Anyways, here are the next matches. There really isnt that much left!

cornymikey Vs. Piranha325
Hub12 or Caleb Vs. Toonlinksmaster

I never knew who won in the Caleb Vs. Hub match, so someone tell meh! Also, the current players are in the Top 8, even if they lose at their current spot:

asora
Waluigi
xYoh
Zay
Silverstorms
Trela...sucks.

Good luck everyone! I'll edit my OP later.

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

So is djman gone? I guess is cornymikey vs Princess Rox (I guess Piranha)

Cmon Brawl you too!!
I wanna Brawl any of you D=


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Trela...sucks.


Yes. yes you do.



Joke,joke....


----------



## MygL

This is going awesome 

But has people Brawled already?

Please post ...


----------



## youkieran

i will join


----------



## Trela

Sorry I never posted earlier about the matches. I keep playing on the computer 

Wednesday is the Grand Finals, which is 5 days away. I am going to have to get 2 Rounds done every day for this to happen! The following matches WILL BE completed today:

cornymikey Vs. Piranha325: Winner will fight xYoh
Hub12 Vs. Toonlinksmaster: Winner will fight asora

Hurry people!

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

youkieran said:
			
		

> i will join


You're about a month and a half too late.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Mikey, you ready for our match?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Sorry I never posted earlier about the matches. I keep playing on the computer
> 
> Wednesday is the Grand Finals, which is 5 days away. I am going to have to get 2 Rounds done every day for this to happen! The following matches WILL BE completed today:
> 
> cornymikey Vs. Piranha325: Winner will fight xYoh
> Hub12 Vs. Toon]Have fun guys
> 
> *is waiting*


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Sorry I never posted earlier about the matches. I keep playing on the computer
> 
> Wednesday is the Grand Finals, which is 5 days away. I am going to have to get 2 Rounds done every day for this to happen! The following matches WILL BE completed today:
> 
> cornymikey Vs. Piranha325: Winner will fight xYoh
> Hub12 Vs. Toon]O_O Im dead.....


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I never posted earlier about the matches. I keep playing on the computer
> 
> Wednesday is the Grand Finals, which is 5 days away. I am going to have to get 2 Rounds done every day for this to happen! The following matches WILL BE completed today:
> 
> cornymikey Vs. Piranha325: Winner will fight xYoh
> Hub12 Vs. Toon]O_O Im dead.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I never posted earlier about the matches. I keep playing on the computer
> 
> Wednesday is the Grand Finals, which is 5 days away. I am going to have to get 2 Rounds done every day for this to happen! The following matches WILL BE completed today:
> 
> cornymikey Vs. Piranha325: Winner will fight xYoh
> Hub12 Vs. Toon]O_O Im dead.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I wonder if silver.................LISTEN TO MY BRB'S! D:<
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I never posted earlier about the matches. I keep playing on the computer
> 
> Wednesday is the Grand Finals, which is 5 days away. I am going to have to get 2 Rounds done every day for this to happen! The following matches WILL BE completed today:
> 
> cornymikey Vs. Piranha325: Winner will fight xYoh
> Hub12 Vs. Toon]O_O Im dead.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I wonder if silver.................LISTEN TO MY BRB'S! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehehehe...
> 
> Throwing you off the stage is fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I never posted earlier about the matches. I keep playing on the computer
> 
> Wednesday is the Grand Finals, which is 5 days away. I am going to have to get 2 Rounds done every day for this to happen! The following matches WILL BE completed today:
> 
> cornymikey Vs. Piranha325: Winner will fight xYoh
> Hub12 Vs. Toon]O_O Im dead.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I wonder if silver.................LISTEN TO MY BRB'S! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehehehe...
> 
> Throwing you off the stage is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALRIGHT THATS IT. YOU.ME.BRAWL.NAO.BRING IT YOU LITTLE..............
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I wonder if silver.................LISTEN TO MY BRB'S! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehehehe...
> 
> Throwing you off the stage is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALRIGHT THATS IT. YOU.ME.BRAWL.NAO.BRING IT YOU LITTLE..............
Click to expand...

Say please 

And I saw the naughty word


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ....I wonder if silver.................LISTEN TO MY BRB'S! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehehehe...
> 
> Throwing you off the stage is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALRIGHT THATS IT. YOU.ME.BRAWL.NAO.BRING IT YOU LITTLE..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say please
> 
> And I saw the naughty word
Click to expand...

..No you didnt.......PLEASE brawl with me nao <_<


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe...
> 
> Throwing you off the stage is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALRIGHT THATS IT. YOU.ME.BRAWL.NAO.BRING IT YOU LITTLE..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say please
> 
> And I saw the naughty word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..No you didnt.......PLEASE brawl with me nao <_<
Click to expand...

...I SAW IT!!!!........*shocked face* *pointing finger*


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ALRIGHT THATS IT. YOU.ME.BRAWL.NAO.BRING IT YOU LITTLE..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say please
> 
> And I saw the naughty word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..No you didnt.......PLEASE brawl with me nao <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I SAW IT!!!!........*shocked face* *pointing finger*
Click to expand...

...DID NOT! YES OR NO!?


----------



## Trela

So...

Did you win or lose Hub?

TELL ME NAO


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> Did you win or lose Hub?
> 
> TELL ME NAO


WE HAVENT FOUGHT YET GENIUS. xD Come and join MY brawl room


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> Did you win or lose Hub?
> 
> TELL ME NAO
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVENT FOUGHT YET GENIUS. xD Come and join MY brawl room
Click to expand...

Don't Trela, it's a trap!








Oh wait, you mean me


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> Did you win or lose Hub?
> 
> TELL ME NAO
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVENT FOUGHT YET GENIUS. xD Come and join MY brawl room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't Trela, it's a trap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you mean me
Click to expand...

._. Join my room trela


----------



## Trela

I cant get on right now. I'm doing "crap" with the Tournament...


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Mikey, you ready for our match?


i am. now?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, you ready for our match?
> 
> 
> 
> i am. now?
Click to expand...

Someone join my room


----------



## Silverstorms

I've been reading the thread on TCC.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, you ready for our match?
> 
> 
> 
> i am. now?
Click to expand...

Give me until 2 PM PST? I'm watching a show.


----------



## Hub12

Mikey have a warm up with me


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, you ready for our match?
> 
> 
> 
> i am. now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me until 2 PM PST? I'm watching a show.
Click to expand...

um, ok, then.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Mikey have a warm up with me


sorry, no, now im going to play accf.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I've been reading the thread on TCC.


*cough*

It's TTC.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey have a warm up with me
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, no, now im going to play accf.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey have a warm up with me
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, no, now im going to play accf.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

arg! youre too easy anyway!


----------



## Jarrrad

jAD


----------



## Silverstorms

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading the thread on TCC.
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*
> 
> It's TTC.
Click to expand...

Whatever  <_< 

Lol who's Mikey?  :veryhappy:


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey have a warm up with me
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, no, now im going to play accf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arg! youre too easy anyway!
Click to expand...

OH NO YOU DIDNT. I CAN NOW WHOOP YOUR ANUS


----------



## Trela

Lol that was Zay, Silver. You better watch out: he might be your match in the Loser's Finals.

He's angry that you won by default, so, uhh, dont die xD


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol that was Zay, Silver. You better watch out: he might be your match in the Loser's Finals.
> 
> He's angry that you won by default, so, uhh, dont die xD


Oh, so jumping of the edge is a bad thing? Thanks for the heads up....

And it's his fault for not replying.


----------



## Trela

He had no Wi-Fi for a week :O poor Zay...

Mikey, join my room so you can fight Piranha. Well, when she comes...

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> He had no Wi-Fi for a week :O poor Zay...
> 
> Mikey, join my room so you can fight Piranha. Well, when she comes...
> 
> =Trela=


OH SO NAO YOU CAN GET ON BRAWL?!


----------



## Trela

AFTER Im done with them 2, we can Brawl.

Also, where's TLM? If he doesnt come in 30 minutes, then you advance Hub.

=Trela=


----------



## Trela

Uhh...I guess Mikey isnt coming...

That sucks!

Silver & Hub: I can Brawl in like 30 minutes :O


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Uhh...I guess Mikey isnt coming...
> 
> That sucks!
> 
> Silver & Hub: I can Brawl in like 30 minutes :O


Ok then


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm destroying Coffee's friends, then getting destroyed by Coffee


----------



## Trela

I havent Brawled Cofee since that day he was kicking my Diddy's butt with Kirby (tough he didnt win).

If TLM doesnt show up in 10 minutes, then Hub advances, and then I will come Brawl.

EDIT: NVM, I can wait for him for another 2 hours 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I havent Brawled Cofee since that day he was kicking my Diddy's butt with Kirby (tough he didnt win).
> 
> If TLM doesnt show up in 10 minutes, then Hub advances, and then I will come Brawl.
> 
> EDIT: NVM, I can wait for him for another 2 hours
> 
> =Trela=


CHEAP


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent Brawled Cofee since that day he was kicking my Diddy's butt with Kirby (tough he didnt win).
> 
> If TLM doesnt show up in 10 minutes, then Hub advances, and then I will come Brawl.
> 
> EDIT: NVM, I can wait for him for another 2 hours
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> CHEAP
Click to expand...

Hub's Kirby is sooooooo annoying. F-Smash F-Smash Dash Attack D-Smash F-Smash repeat.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent Brawled Cofee since that day he was kicking my Diddy's butt with Kirby (tough he didnt win).
> 
> If TLM doesnt show up in 10 minutes, then Hub advances, and then I will come Brawl.
> 
> EDIT: NVM, I can wait for him for another 2 hours
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> CHEAP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub's Kirby is sooooooo annoying. F-Smash F-Smash Dash Attack D-Smash F-Smash repeat.
Click to expand...

THATS THE POINT XDDD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

WAIT.

I advanced, right?


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?


I wanna fight you. I hear you suck are pretty good. LAWL. Jk about the suck part


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna fight you. I hear you suck are pretty good. LAWL. Jk about the suck part
Click to expand...

 :throwingrottenapples: 

Lol.

I heard your pretty easy to beat. I can brawl ya after Trela brawls you. Or I could join ya'lls room if you want?


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna fight you. I hear you suck are pretty good. LAWL. Jk about the suck part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I heard your pretty easy to beat. I can brawl ya after Trela brawls you. Or I could join ya'lls room if you want?
Click to expand...

..Please tell me you're lying about the pretty to beat part.  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna fight you. I hear you suck are pretty good. LAWL. Jk about the suck part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I heard your pretty easy to beat. I can brawl ya after Trela brawls you. Or I could join ya'lls room if you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Please tell me you're lying about the pretty to beat part.  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

Well, if the lag wasn't there....


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna fight you. I hear you suck are pretty good. LAWL. Jk about the suck part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I heard your pretty easy to beat. I can brawl ya after Trela brawls you. Or I could join ya'lls room if you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Please tell me you're lying about the pretty to beat part.  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

Nope. bcb told me your easy to beat. xD


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna fight you. I hear you suck are pretty good. LAWL. Jk about the suck part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I heard your pretty easy to beat. I can brawl ya after Trela brawls you. Or I could join ya'lls room if you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Please tell me you're lying about the pretty to beat part.  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. bcb told me your easy to beat. xD
Click to expand...

WHAT!?


I WAS THE ONE WHO BEAT BCB EASILY


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck are pretty good. LAWL. Jk about the suck part
> 
> 
> 
> :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I heard your pretty easy to beat. I can brawl ya after Trela brawls you. Or I could join ya'lls room if you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Please tell me you're lying about the pretty to beat part.  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. bcb told me your easy to beat. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT!?
> 
> 
> I WAS THE ONE WHO BEAT BCB EASILY
Click to expand...

*gets popcorn*

Ok, who beat who?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> ..Please tell me you're lying about the pretty to beat part.  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. bcb told me your easy to beat. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT!?
> 
> 
> I WAS THE ONE WHO BEAT BCB EASILY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *gets popcorn*
> 
> Ok, who beat who?
Click to expand...

ME. I BEAT BCB. NOT EASILY. BUT I BEAT HIM MOST TIMES


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck are pretty good. LAWL. Jk about the suck part
> 
> 
> 
> :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I heard your pretty easy to beat. I can brawl ya after Trela brawls you. Or I could join ya'lls room if you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Please tell me you're lying about the pretty to beat part.  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. bcb told me your easy to beat. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT!?
> 
> 
> I WAS THE ONE WHO BEAT BCB EASILY
Click to expand...

:O

bcb lied?

..Ok, seriously who beat who?


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> ..Please tell me you're lying about the pretty to beat part.  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. bcb told me your easy to beat. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT!?
> 
> 
> I WAS THE ONE WHO BEAT BCB EASILY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> 
> bcb lied?
> 
> ..Ok, seriously who beat who?
Click to expand...

I srsly did beat bcb most times


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. bcb told me your easy to beat. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT!?
> 
> 
> I WAS THE ONE WHO BEAT BCB EASILY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> 
> bcb lied?
> 
> ..Ok, seriously who beat who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I srsly did beat bcb most times
Click to expand...

Did you beat him in the tourney?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!?
> 
> 
> I WAS THE ONE WHO BEAT BCB EASILY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> 
> bcb lied?
> 
> ..Ok, seriously who beat who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I srsly did beat bcb most times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you beat him in the tourney?
Click to expand...

Nu


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> 
> bcb lied?
> 
> ..Ok, seriously who beat who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I srsly did beat bcb most times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you beat him in the tourney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nu
Click to expand...

Is that a no?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> I srsly did beat bcb most times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you beat him in the tourney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a no?
Click to expand...

YES


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> Did you beat him in the tourney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
Click to expand...

There's your problem.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> Nu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's your problem.
Click to expand...

I SAID NO


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SAID NO
Click to expand...

I know you said no.


----------



## Trela

STOP SPAMMING THE THREAD GAWD 

Wow. I just Brawled Cofee and his friends. The 1st match I lost, 2nd Cofee killed himself to see if his friends can Double Team me and win and they lost, 3rd game I killed myself twice, 3rd game I killed myself at the end. I hate Free-For-Alls....

I can Brawl you first Silver, then we can Brawl Hub.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> STOP SPAMMING THE THREAD GAWD
> 
> Wow. I just Brawled Cofee and his friends. The 1st match I lost, 2nd Cofee killed himself to see if his friends can Double Team me and win and they lost, 3rd game I killed myself twice, 3rd game I killed myself at the end. I hate Free-For-Alls....
> 
> I can Brawl you first Silver, then we can Brawl Hub.
> 
> =Trela=


Who is WE!?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP SPAMMING THE THREAD GAWD
> 
> Wow. I just Brawled Cofee and his friends. The 1st match I lost, 2nd Cofee killed himself to see if his friends can Double Team me and win and they lost, 3rd game I killed myself twice, 3rd game I killed myself at the end. I hate Free-For-Alls....
> 
> I can Brawl you first Silver, then we can Brawl Hub.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Who is WE!?
Click to expand...

If it's WE then HE wouldn't last long.

How can you hate free-for-alls? They're fun!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP SPAMMING THE THREAD GAWD
> 
> Wow. I just Brawled Cofee and his friends. The 1st match I lost, 2nd Cofee killed himself to see if his friends can Double Team me and win and they lost, 3rd game I killed myself twice, 3rd game I killed myself at the end. I hate Free-For-Alls....
> 
> I can Brawl you first Silver, then we can Brawl Hub.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Who is WE!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's WE then HE wouldn't last long.
> 
> How can you hate free-for-alls? They're fun!
Click to expand...

Sorry i cant brawl. goin to a B-Ball game


----------



## Trela

UGH

I meant I CAN BRAWL YOU NEXT HUB. I meant We as in you and me. GAWD

Come, Silver. NAO.

EDIT: Ok Hub.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> UGH
> 
> I meant I CAN BRAWL YOU NEXT HUB. I meant We as in you and me. GAWD
> 
> Come, Silver. NAO.
> 
> EDIT: Ok Hub.


You and me....That sounds wrong....LAWL


----------



## Trela

Hub12 said:
			
		

> You and me....That sounds wrong....LAWL


Die.

Silver, you coming? I gotz ta do other things, so lets GO.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me....That sounds wrong....LAWL
> 
> 
> 
> Die.
> 
> Silver, you coming? I gotz ta do other things, so lets GO.
Click to expand...

=O MEANIE! *Cries*


----------



## Trela

UGH NVM IMMA GO AHEAD AND GO :O

Well, umm, I hope TLM comes in 30 minutes! If not....

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Uhh...I guess Mikey isnt coming...
> 
> That sucks!
> 
> Silver & Hub: I can Brawl in like 30 minutes :O


hey, im still in, right?


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?


no, im still here!


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> ..Please tell me you're lying about the pretty to beat part.  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. bcb told me your easy to beat. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT!?
> 
> 
> I WAS THE ONE WHO BEAT BCB EASILY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> 
> bcb lied?
> 
> ..Ok, seriously who beat who?
Click to expand...

i can beat hub easily.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepsuck
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!?
> 
> 
> I WAS THE ONE WHO BEAT BCB EASILY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> 
> bcb lied?
> 
> ..Ok, seriously who beat who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I srsly did beat bcb most times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you beat him in the tourney?
Click to expand...

i beat him.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?
> 
> 
> 
> no, im still here!
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter. You didn't show up when we were waiting for you, so Trela advanced me.


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?
> 
> 
> 
> no, im still here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter. You didn't show up when we were waiting for you, so Trela advanced me.
Click to expand...

noo, i was ready, when u were watching a show, so come on!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?
> 
> 
> 
> no, im still here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter. You didn't show up when we were waiting for you, so Trela advanced me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noo, i was ready, when u were watching a show, so come on!
Click to expand...

Um, dude. Don't be a sore loser, he advanced me when you didn't show up at 2 PM PST.


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> I advanced, right?
> 
> 
> 
> no, im still here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter. You didn't show up when we were waiting for you, so Trela advanced me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noo, i was ready, when u were watching a show, so come on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, dude. Don't be a sore loser, he advanced me when you didn't show up at 2 PM PST.
Click to expand...

arg, lemme ask him. it doesnt say so in the brackets yet...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. You didn't show up when we were waiting for you, so Trela advanced me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noo, i was ready, when u were watching a show, so come on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, dude. Don't be a sore loser, he advanced me when you didn't show up at 2 PM PST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arg, lemme ask him. it doesnt say so in the brackets yet...
Click to expand...

Because he didn't update them.

And, you won't get an answer until later. I was on AIM with him and he had to get off the comp.


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> noo, i was ready, when u were watching a show, so come on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, dude. Don't be a sore loser, he advanced me when you didn't show up at 2 PM PST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arg, lemme ask him. it doesnt say so in the brackets yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he didn't update them.
> 
> And, you won't get an answer until later. I was on AIM with him and he had to get off the comp.
Click to expand...

ok, let me see what trela says first.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Um, dude. Don't be a sore loser, he advanced me when you didn't show up at 2 PM PST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arg, lemme ask him. it doesnt say so in the brackets yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he didn't update them.
> 
> And, you won't get an answer until later. I was on AIM with him and he had to get off the comp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, let me see what trela says first.
Click to expand...

Mmmk.


----------



## cornymikey

i hope im not out... (sweats)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Well, actually... http://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html

When he said 4, he meant 2 my time, 4 his time.


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Well, actually... http://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> When he said 4, he meant 2 my time, 4 his time.


oh my friggin god, i missed it by one hour. maybe trela will give me another chance. i hope so...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually... http://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> When he said 4, he meant 2 my time, 4 his time.
> 
> 
> 
> oh my friggin god, i missed it by one hour. maybe trela will give me another chance. i hope so...
Click to expand...

Dude, stop trying to get another chance. It wouldn't be fair to anyone else (Zay) that lost because they didn't make it on time.


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually... http://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> When he said 4, he meant 2 my time, 4 his time.
> 
> 
> 
> oh my friggin god, i missed it by one hour. maybe trela will give me another chance. i hope so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, stop trying to get another chance. It wouldn't be fair to anyone else (Zay) that lost because they didn't make it on time.
Click to expand...

arg, fine, wanna brawl now just for fun?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually... http://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> When he said 4, he meant 2 my time, 4 his time.
> 
> 
> 
> oh my friggin god, i missed it by one hour. maybe trela will give me another chance. i hope so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, stop trying to get another chance. It wouldn't be fair to anyone else (Zay) that lost because they didn't make it on time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arg, fine, wanna brawl now just for fun?
Click to expand...

Would but I can't. My roster is full. :I I'll try to find someone to delete and get back to ya though.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually... http://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> When he said 4, he meant 2 my time, 4 his time.
> 
> 
> 
> oh my friggin god, i missed it by one hour. maybe trela will give me another chance. i hope so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, stop trying to get another chance. It wouldn't be fair to anyone else (Zay) that lost because they didn't make it on time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arg, fine, wanna brawl now just for fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would but I can't. My roster is full. :I I'll try to find someone to delete and get back to ya though.  :gyroiddance:
Click to expand...

ok, then. i have 63 people on my list.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, stop trying to get another chance. It wouldn't be fair to anyone else (Zay) that lost because they didn't make it on time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arg, fine, wanna brawl now just for fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would but I can't. My roster is full. :I I'll try to find someone to delete and get back to ya though.  :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then. i have 63 people on my list.
Click to expand...

 :gyroidconfused:  Mine only lets me have 60.


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> 
> 
> arg, fine, wanna brawl now just for fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would but I can't. My roster is full. :I I'll try to find someone to delete and get back to ya though.  :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then. i have 63 people on my list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :gyroidconfused:  Mine only lets me have 60.
Click to expand...

oh, i get 64. anyways, tell me when u deleted someone...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> 
> 
> Would but I can't. My roster is full. :I I'll try to find someone to delete and get back to ya though.  :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then. i have 63 people on my list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :gyroidconfused:  Mine only lets me have 60.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i get 64. anyways, tell me when u deleted someone...
Click to expand...

Will do.


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> 
> 
> ok, then. i have 63 people on my list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :gyroidconfused:  Mine only lets me have 60.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i get 64. anyways, tell me when u deleted someone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do.
Click to expand...

wait, is this gonna be soon? if not, then sorry, but im not waiting. i gotta do something else.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> 
> 
> :gyroidconfused:  Mine only lets me have 60.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i get 64. anyways, tell me when u deleted someone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, is this gonna be soon? if not, then sorry, but im not waiting. i gotta do something else.
Click to expand...

Well, I can't delete anyone anyways. They are all active people. Sowweh.


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/2656425-post484.html
> 
> 
> 
> oh, i get 64. anyways, tell me when u deleted someone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, is this gonna be soon? if not, then sorry, but im not waiting. i gotta do something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can't delete anyone anyways. They are all active people. Sowweh.
Click to expand...

ok, then. errrr


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I lost against xYoh, but at least I made Top 8! Great games, man!


----------



## MygL

Lol yeah good games.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lol yeah good games.


piranha u lost? so that means that im better than you. right?


----------



## cornymikey

cuz i think im very slightly better than xyoh.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah good games.
> 
> 
> 
> piranha u lost? so that means that im better than you. right?
Click to expand...

Does it really matter? <_<

Brawl me before saying things.


----------



## Trela

Mikey I'm pretty sure they get annoyed when you do that. You know, the "Im better than you" stuff.

I dont like that in my Thread. GTFO NAO!

Jk.

Well, I'll update the Bracket tonight. I just need to know 1 more thing: DID TLM EVER COME!?

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey I'm pretty sure they get annoyed when you do that. You know, the "Im better than you" stuff.
> 
> I dont like that in my Thread. GTFO NAO!
> 
> Jk.
> 
> Well, I'll update the Bracket tonight. I just need to know 1 more thing: DID TLM EVER COME!?
> 
> =Trela=


My internets been dead :O
Ill brawl 2m,orrow PROMISE


----------



## Trela

I really wanted to get the matches done today. Only 2 of them were finished :I

I'm trying to get all the matches done BEFORE school starts on Monday. If the Loser's Finals havent been finished BEFORE Monday, then I am just doing the Advance By Default crap.

I'll try to get the Loser's Semi-Finals and Finals done Sunday.

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> I really wanted to get the matches done today. Only 2 of them were finished :I
> 
> I'm trying to get all the matches done BEFORE school starts on Monday. If the Loser's Finals havent been finished BEFORE Monday, then I am just doing the Advance By Default crap.
> 
> I'll try to get the Loser's Semi-Finals and Finals done Sunday.
> 
> =Trela=


*apologises*
Ill do tomorrow who am I paired against.


----------



## MygL

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey I'm pretty sure they get annoyed when you do that. You know, the "Im better than you" stuff.
> 
> I dont like that in my Thread. GTFO NAO!
> 
> Jk.
> 
> Well, I'll update the Bracket tonight. I just need to know 1 more thing: DID TLM EVER COME!?
> 
> =Trela=


My internets been dead :O
Ill brawl 2m,orrow PROMISE[/quote]OMGZZZ HES ON!

Wanna brawl tommorrow then?


----------



## cornymikey

im bored. ill brawl anyone now.


----------



## XoxmimiXox

huh dumb


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah good games.
> 
> 
> 
> piranha u lost? so that means that im better than you. right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it really matter? <_<
> 
> Brawl me before saying things.
Click to expand...

i did want to, but thats never gonna happen. >_<


----------



## Darkbunny

im up for a brawl =P PM me


----------



## cornymikey

wait, TLM can do his match again, but i cant? >=(


----------



## cornymikey

Darkbunny said:
			
		

> im up for a brawl =P PM me


ok.


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Darkbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im up for a brawl =P PM me
> 
> 
> 
> ok.
Click to expand...

Can it be a 3vs I promise not to lag D=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> huh dumb


Don't come to my thread and start spamming the place up.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh dumb
> 
> 
> 
> Don't come to my thread and start spamming the place up.
Click to expand...

O rly??


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im up for a brawl =P PM me
> 
> 
> 
> ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can it be a 3vs I promise not to lag D=
Click to expand...

im waiting for darkbunny to respond to my PM. if she doesnt in 3 mins, ill brawl h xyoh


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Toon][quote="Piranha325 said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh dumb
> 
> 
> 
> Don't come to my thread and start spamming the place up.
Click to expand...

O rly??[/quote]Yes rly.


----------



## cornymikey

oh, im gonna brawl darkbunny. sry, xyoh. i only like 1 on 1


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh dumb
> 
> 
> 
> Don't come to my thread and start spamming the place up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly??
Click to expand...

Yes rly.[/quote]O RLY


----------



## Trela

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, TLM can do his match again, but i cant? >=(


TLM had Internet problems and couldn't get on. YOU did not. You just forgot about the match, so I was waiting there for an hour. I really dont like it when my time is waisted dude....

TLM: You have to Brawl Hub12.

xYoh: You have to Brawl Zay. I will PM him for you.

=Trela=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Toon][quote="Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh dumb
> 
> 
> 
> Don't come to my thread and start spamming the place up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly??
Click to expand...

Yes rly.[/quote]O RLY[/quote] fftopic: 

Seriously, stop.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait, TLM can do his match again, but i cant? >=(
> 
> 
> 
> TLM had Internet problems and couldn't get on. YOU did not. You just forgot about the match, so I was waiting there for an hour. I really dont like it when my time is waisted dude....
> 
> TLM: You have to Brawl Hub12.
> 
> xYoh: You have to Brawl Zay. I will PM him for you.
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

ok. *sigh


----------



## MygL

Trela said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait, TLM can do his match again, but i cant? >=(
> 
> 
> 
> TLM had Internet problems and couldn't get on. YOU did not. You just forgot about the match, so I was waiting there for an hour. I really dont like it when my time is waisted dude....
> 
> TLM: You have to Brawl Hub12.
> 
> xYoh: You have to Brawl Zay. I will PM him for you.
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

GAHH So soon?

Uhmm ok hope I win =P


----------



## cornymikey

xyoh, i cant brawl darkbunny, so ill brawl you.


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xyoh, i cant brawl darkbunny, so ill brawl you.


Ok then, I need some training NOW D=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xyoh, i cant brawl darkbunny, so ill brawl you.


*cough*

If your looking for brawls, post in the official brawl thread, not here.

Please keep ALL talk related to the tournament and not asking people for brawls.

Yes, I'm talking to YOU to Trela.


----------



## Darkbunny

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh, i cant brawl darkbunny, so ill brawl you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then, I need some training NOW D=
Click to expand...

sorry i gave u the wrong code  T_T i added you already


----------



## Darkbunny

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh, i cant brawl darkbunny, so ill brawl you.
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*
> 
> If your looking for brawls, post in the official brawl thread, not here.
> 
> Please keep ALL talk related to the tournament and not asking people for brawls.
> 
> Yes, I'm talking to YOU to Trela.
Click to expand...

kay srry  ^_^


----------



## cornymikey

sorry, xyoh, i cant brawl you. i will brawl darkbunny. 

and i dont see u on, darkbunny


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Darkbunny said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh, i cant brawl darkbunny, so ill brawl you.
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*
> 
> If your looking for brawls, post in the official brawl thread, not here.
> 
> Please keep ALL talk related to the tournament and not asking people for brawls.
> 
> Yes, I'm talking to YOU to Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kay srry  ^_^
Click to expand...

It's kay.

Mikey: Read my post please.


----------



## djman900

did i get disqualified?


----------



## MygL

Yup, Im sorry


----------



## Hub12

Oh piranha....Come out come out where ever you are.....


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh piranha....Come out come out where ever you are.....


Have you fought TLM yet?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh piranha....Come out come out where ever you are.....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you fought TLM yet?
Click to expand...

no D:<


----------



## Trela

Well fight him ASAP.

I will be so glad when this Tournament is over. I still need to get the prizes >_<

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Well fight him ASAP.
> 
> I will be so glad when this Tournament is over. I still need to get the prizes >_<
> 
> =Trela=


I SHTILL NEED TO FIGHT YOU


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fight him ASAP.
> 
> I will be so glad when this Tournament is over. I still need to get the prizes >_<
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I SHTILL NEED TO FIGHT YOU
Click to expand...

I think you mean want.

You still NEED to fight TLM.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh piranha....Come out come out where ever you are.....


-epic poke-

I be here!


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh piranha....Come out come out where ever you are.....
> 
> 
> 
> -epic poke-
> 
> I be here!
Click to expand...

-Epic dodge-

I'll fight you...............

like in an hour


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh piranha....Come out come out where ever you are.....
> 
> 
> 
> -epic poke-
> 
> I be here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -Epic dodge-
> 
> I'll fight you...............
> 
> like in an hour
Click to expand...

Alrighty.


----------



## Trela

I'm giving Hub and TLM 2 hours to do the match. My bro Kilex will try to do his RIGHT after yoll finish. Also, Waluigi, I will PM you when your match comes up.

Silver: You will fight the Winner of the Loser's Semi-Finals on Monday. It will be sad if they dont show up...

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela on TTC said:
			
		

> Zay will also dominate the Loser's Bracket like he said.



That's right, I'm watching you! *does 'watching you' sign*


----------



## Trela

I'm leaving to a friends house for about 1 1/2 days, so Piranha will help yoll do your matches.

GO LEXI GO 

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

Oh ok, so Piranha whats the FC of Zay?

Ill Brawl him in 2 - 3 hours, since my brother using wireless


----------



## MygL

OK Im on Brawl now, so the FC of Zay please =)


----------



## MygL

Guess Im out, since I think Zay has above Level... Oh well...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fight him ASAP.
> 
> I will be so glad when this Tournament is over. I still need to get the prizes >_<
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I SHTILL NEED TO FIGHT YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean want.
> 
> You still NEED to fight TLM.
Click to expand...

OHHH MYYY MOTHER *censored.3.0*ING GOD MY INTERNET DIED AGAIINNN :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:        

Oh well, I blame that not you. 

(I AM better than Hub, but w/e.)


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fight him ASAP.
> 
> I will be so glad when this Tournament is over. I still need to get the prizes >_<
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I SHTILL NEED TO FIGHT YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean want.
> 
> You still NEED to fight TLM.
Click to expand...

OHHH MYYY MOTHER *censored.3.0*ING GOD MY INTERNET DIED AGAIINNN :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:        

Oh well, I blame that not you. 

(I AM better than Hub, but w/e.)[/quote]WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS OFFLINE WHEN IM ONLINE!?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fight him ASAP.
> 
> I will be so glad when this Tournament is over. I still need to get the prizes >_<
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I SHTILL NEED TO FIGHT YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean want.
> 
> You still NEED to fight TLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OHHH MYYY MOTHER *censored.3.0*ING GOD MY INTERNET DIED AGAIINNN :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Oh well, I blame that not you.
> 
> (I AM better than Hub, but w/e.)
Click to expand...

WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS OFFLINE WHEN IM ONLINE!?      	[/quote]IDK cuz my internets gay.


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean want.
> 
> You still NEED to fight TLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OHHH MYYY MOTHER *censored.3.0*ING GOD MY INTERNET DIED AGAIINNN :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Oh well, I blame that not you.
> 
> (I AM better than Hub, but w/e.)
Click to expand...

WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS OFFLINE WHEN IM ONLINE!?      	[/quote]IDK cuz my internets gay.[/quote]OM*G CAN WE BRAWL YET!?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

yes nao my room


----------



## Silverstorms

GO TLM!


----------



## Hub12

..>Sorry...I have.......Homework............FAIL.......


----------



## Hub12

Almost done TLM


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Almost done TLM


99% sujre the disc wont work but Ill try again. T_T


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Almost done TLM


99% sujre the disc wont work but Ill try again. T_T[/quote]Dont try it yet. Wait till im done

P.S. GET A NEW BRAWL THEN


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done TLM
> 
> 
> 
> 99% sujre the disc wont work but Ill try again. T_T
Click to expand...

Dont try it yet. Wait till im done

1 % IS MENOGUH MY ROOM HUB NAO


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

I won now who?


----------



## Hub12

[quote="Toon]I won now who?[/quote]Shut up D:< But you have to admit, My kirby is getting stronger.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I won now who?


Shut up D:< But you have to admit, My kirby is getting stronger. [/quote]True.
I wuz scared sure 'd win. >


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I won now who?


Shut up D:< But you have to admit, My kirby is getting stronger. [/quote]True.
I wuz scared sure 'd win. >[/quote]D:< So close. Rematch sometime.

My kirby is getting stronger each day C:<


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]I won now who?
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up D:< But you have to admit, My kirby is getting stronger.
Click to expand...

True.
I wuz scared sure 'd win. >[/quote]D:< So close. Rematch sometime.

My kirby is getting spammier each day C:<[/quote]Fixed it for you.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]I won now who?
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up D:< But you have to admit, My kirby is getting stronger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> I wuz scared sure 'd win. >
Click to expand...

D:< So close. Rematch sometime.

My kirby is getting spammier each day C:<[/quote]Fixed it for you.[/quote]Teehee.
KILEX U N00B FITE NAO!!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]I won now who?
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up D:< But you have to admit, My kirby is getting stronger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> I wuz scared sure 'd win. >
Click to expand...

D:< So close. Rematch sometime.

My kirby is getting stronger and i beat silver with him each day C:<[/quote]Fixed it for you.[/quote]


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> I wuz scared sure 'd win. >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:< So close. Rematch sometime.
> 
> My kirby is getting spammier each day C:<
Click to expand...

Fixed it for you.[/quote]Teehee.
KILEX U N00B FITE NAO!![/quote]You do know he's Trela's brother, right?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepscared sure 'd win. >
> 
> 
> 
> D:< So close. Rematch sometime.
> 
> My kirby is getting stronger each day C:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed it for you.
Click to expand...

Teehee.
KILEX U N00B FITE NAO!![/quote]You do know he's Trela's brother, right?[/quote]I wanna fight the other n00bs players and see what they're like. C:<


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

I know.
I'll win.


----------



## Silverstorms

Were you two spamming in your match?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Were you two spamming in your match?


.......I'll let TLM answer that for now...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you two spamming in your match?
> 
> 
> 
> .......I'll let TLM answer that for now...
Click to expand...

<big><big><big>*..............................*</big></big></big>


<big><big><big><big>*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you two spamming in your match?
> 
> 
> 
> .......I'll let TLM answer that for now...
Click to expand...

<big><big><big>*..............................*</big></big></big>


<big><big><big><big>*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*</big></big></big></big>[/quote]<big>............................</big>



<big><big>*<big>HAPPY NEW YEARS!</big>*</big></big>


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you two spamming in your match?
> 
> 
> 
> .......I'll let TLM answer that for now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>*..............................*</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big>*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*</big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

<big>............................</big>



<big><big>*<big>HAPPY NEW YEARS!</big>*</big></big>[/quote]So you had a spam war?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you two spamming in your match?
> 
> 
> 
> .......I'll let TLM answer that for now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>*..............................*</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big>*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*</big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>............................</big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>*<big>HAPPY NEW YEARS!</big>*</big></big>
Click to expand...

So you had a spam war?
[/quote]<big><big><big>*..................*</big></big></big>


*<big><big><big><big>I LEIK PIEZ</big></big></big></big>*


----------



## Trela

???

I thought Piranha was helping me? :I

TLM: I will get Kilex for you later today (after I come home).

xYoh: We can try the match again today.

I'm trying to get the matches done before the day is over. I dont really want to do the Advance By Default because I am at my friends house. 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> I thought Piranha was helping me? :I
> 
> TLM: I will get Kilex for you later today (after I come home).
> 
> xYoh: We can try the match again today.
> 
> I'm trying to get the matches done before the day is over. I dont really want to do the Advance By Default because I am at my friends house.
> 
> =Trela=


I LOST TO TLM  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I thought Piranha was helping me? :I
> 
> TLM: I will get Kilex for you later today (after I come home).
> 
> xYoh: We can try the match again today.
> 
> I'm trying to get the matches done before the day is over. I dont really want to do the Advance By Default because I am at my friends house.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I LOST TO TLM  :'(  :'(  :'(
Click to expand...

INORITE?
IT SHOWS HOW BAD YOU <big><big><big>_*FAIL*_</big></big></big>

Trela, sooner is better because IDK how well my disk will work... :-\


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I thought Piranha was helping me? :I
> 
> TLM: I will get Kilex for you later today (after I come home).
> 
> xYoh: We can try the match again today.
> 
> I'm trying to get the matches done before the day is over. I dont really want to do the Advance By Default because I am at my friends house.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I LOST TO TLM  :'(  :'(  :'(
Click to expand...

INORITE?
IT SHOWS HOW BAD YOU <big><big><big>_*FAIL*_</big></big></big>

Trela, sooner is better because IDK how well my disk will work... :-\[/quote]YOU FAIL


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I thought Piranha was helping me? :I
> 
> TLM: I will get Kilex for you later today (after I come home).
> 
> xYoh: We can try the match again today.
> 
> I'm trying to get the matches done before the day is over. I dont really want to do the Advance By Default because I am at my friends house.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I LOST TO TLM  :'(  :'(  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INORITE?
> IT SHOWS HOW BAD YOU <big><big><big>_*FAIL*_</big></big></big>
> 
> Trela, sooner is better because IDK how well my disk will work... :-\
Click to expand...

YOU FAIL[/quote]O rly?
Mister I can spam Kirby's up-B and still get down-stabbed.


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I thought Piranha was helping me? :I
> 
> TLM: I will get Kilex for you later today (after I come home).
> 
> xYoh: We can try the match again today.
> 
> I'm trying to get the matches done before the day is over. I dont really want to do the Advance By Default because I am at my friends house.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I LOST TO TLM  :'(  :'(  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INORITE?
> IT SHOWS HOW BAD YOU <big><big><big>_*FAIL*_</big></big></big>
> 
> Trela, sooner is better because IDK how well my disk will work... :-\
Click to expand...

YOU FAIL[/quote]O rly?
Mister I can spam Kirby's up-B and still get down-stabbed.[/quote]<_< I dont spam bish


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> INORITE?
> IT SHOWS HOW BAD YOU <big><big><big>_*FAIL*_</big></big></big>
> 
> Trela, sooner is better because IDK how well my disk will work... :-\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU FAIL
Click to expand...

O rly?
Mister I can spam Kirby's up-B and still get down-stabbed.[/quote]<_< I dont spam bish[/quote]UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
RIGHT-B
UP-B

Get it? <_<


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big>_*FAIL*_</big></big></big>
> 
> Trela, sooner is better because IDK how well my disk will work... :-\
> 
> 
> 
> YOU FAIL
Click to expand...

O rly?
Mister I can spam Kirby's up-B and still get down-stabbed.[/quote]<_< I dont spam bish[/quote]UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
RIGHT-B
UP-B

Get it? <_<[/quote]Hehe. You found out my little strategy.


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big>_*FAIL*_</big></big></big>
> 
> Trela, sooner is better because IDK how well my disk will work... :-\
> 
> 
> 
> YOU FAIL
Click to expand...

O rly?
Mister I can spam Kirby's up-B and still get down-stabbed.[/quote]<_< I dont spam bish[/quote]UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
RIGHT-B
UP-B

Get it? <_<[/quote]You forgot the F-Smashes.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big>_*FAIL*_</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> O rly?
> Mister I can spam Kirby's up-B and still get down-stabbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <_< I dont spam bish
Click to expand...

UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
UP-B
RIGHT-B
UP-B

Get it? <_<[/quote]You forgot the F-Smashes.[/quote]*censored.9.10*


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big>_*FAIL*_</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <_< I dont spam bish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UP-B
> UP-B
> UP-B
> UP-B
> UP-B
> RIGHT-B
> UP-B
> 
> Get it? <_<
Click to expand...

You forgot the F-Smashes.[/quote]*censored.9.10*[/quote]It's your fault for spamming.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big>_*FAIL*_</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> UP-B
> UP-B
> UP-B
> UP-B
> UP-B
> RIGHT-B
> UP-B
> 
> Get it? <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot the F-Smashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.9.10*
Click to expand...

It's your fault for spamming.[/quote]OM*G I DONT SPAM  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: 


*censored.4.0*  *censored.4.0*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

O.....hi....Trela.


X_X
My Brawl disc doesn't work again GAWD DAMMIT!


----------



## Hub12

I'll face you,TLM and xyoh at the same time D:<


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'll face you,TLM and xyoh at the same time D:<


Me, XYoh and TLM Vs Hub  :veryhappy:


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll face you,TLM and xyoh at the same time D:<
> 
> 
> 
> Me, XYoh and TLM Vs Hub  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

Yes D:<

Bring it


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll face you,TLM and xyoh at the same time D:<
> 
> 
> 
> Me, XYoh and TLM Vs Hub  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

My disc wont work. X_X


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll face you,TLM and xyoh at the same time D:<
> 
> 
> 
> Me, XYoh and TLM Vs Hub  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

My disc wont work. X_X[/quote]Take TLM out then. If you win you each get 300 bells. TBT bells.


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'll face you,TLM and xyoh at the same time D:<


He knows me, I feel special again  :veryhappy: 

Trela: Cool today I sure can but in about 4.... hours, when my brother leaves to work and I can use wireless <_< 

GAAHH cant believe I just wake up .___________.


----------



## Hub12

Xyoh brawl?


----------



## MygL

Cant, in about 4 hours I can ...

Or Ill see if I can...


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Cant, in about 4 hours I can ...
> 
> Or Ill see if I can...


D:< Hurry....

So....What do you say? Silver,TLM,Xyoh Vs. Me?


If you win 300 tbt bells each.


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant, in about 4 hours I can ...
> 
> Or Ill see if I can...
> 
> 
> 
> D:< Hurry....
> 
> So....What do you say? Silver,TLM,Xyoh Vs. Me?
> 
> 
> If you win 300 tbt bells each.
Click to expand...

Lol sure, I bring lag fest to that match for FREE >=D


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

ill brawl in spirit. :")


----------



## MygL

Wait Hub I can Brawl now but get on FAST


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Wait Hub I can Brawl now but get on FAST


Mkay


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Wait Hub I can Brawl now but get on FAST


I need your fc!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Hub I can Brawl now but get on FAST
> 
> 
> 
> I need your fc!
Click to expand...

I beat Xyoh


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Hub I can Brawl now but get on FAST
> 
> 
> 
> I need your fc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat Xyoh
Click to expand...

*coughspamcough*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Hub I can Brawl now but get on FAST
> 
> 
> 
> I need your fc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat Xyoh
Click to expand...

I beat you. xP


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Hub I can Brawl now but get on FAST
> 
> 
> 
> I need your fc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat Xyoh
Click to expand...

I beat you. xP[/quote]I beat you


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Hub I can Brawl now but get on FAST
> 
> 
> 
> I need your fc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat Xyoh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat you. xP
Click to expand...

I beat you   [/quote]I beat you sort of


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Xyoh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat you. xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat you
Click to expand...

I beat you sort of[/quote]It seems we are in a Brawl triangle...


We must have entered.....


The Twilight Zone.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Hub I can Brawl now but get on FAST
> 
> 
> 
> I need your fc!
Click to expand...

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

In there


----------



## Hub12

Xyoh....Who's better now?...


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Xyoh....Who's better now?...


Wut?


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xyoh....Who's better now?...
> 
> 
> 
> Wut?
Click to expand...

Hmmm? Who's better now? I didn't hear you. At brawl.


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xyoh....Who's better now?...
> 
> 
> 
> Wut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm? Who's better now? I didn't hear you. At brawl.
Click to expand...

Hmm? I didnt talk and how can you hear me over the Internetzz D=

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Blah, blah, blah I dont know....  </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>^_^


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xyoh....Who's better now?...
> 
> 
> 
> Wut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm? Who's better now? I didn't hear you. At brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm? I didnt talk and how can you hear me over the Internetzz D=
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Blah, blah, blah I dont know....  </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>^_^
Click to expand...

Rematch? hmm?


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xyoh....Who's better now?...
> 
> 
> 
> Wut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm? Who's better now? I didn't hear you. At brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm? I didnt talk and how can you hear me over the Internetzz D=
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Blah, blah, blah I dont know....  </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rematch? hmm?
Click to expand...

Uhmm sure, but it gotta be later, my brother is getting pwned at Killzone 2  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Hub12

Oh piranha......WHere are you?...Brawl?


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh piranha......WHere are you?...Brawl?


Hey its ok if a friend join us?  ^_^


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh piranha......WHere are you?...Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey its ok if a friend join us?  ^_^
Click to expand...

Sure. Brawl now?


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh piranha......WHere are you?...Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey its ok if a friend join us?  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Brawl now?
Click to expand...

Not yet... Sorry, just a little while more =D


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh piranha......WHere are you?...Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey its ok if a friend join us?  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Brawl now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet... Sorry, just a little while more =D
Click to expand...

How long?

BCB   

YOU KNOW I BEAT YOU


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh piranha......WHere are you?...Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey its ok if a friend join us?  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Brawl now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet... Sorry, just a little while more =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long?
> 
> BCB
> 
> YOU KNOW I BEAT YOU
Click to expand...

1 More hour  ^_^


----------



## bcb

Like...

Bored.


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Brawl now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet... Sorry, just a little while more =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long?
> 
> BCB
> 
> YOU KNOW I BEAT YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 More hour  ^_^
Click to expand...

=O PLEASE! 30 min?

BCB brawl?


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet... Sorry, just a little while more =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long?
> 
> BCB
> 
> YOU KNOW I BEAT YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 More hour  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =O PLEASE! 30 min?
> 
> BCB brawl?
Click to expand...

Ill see, if I can...


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet... Sorry, just a little while more =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long?
> 
> BCB
> 
> YOU KNOW I BEAT YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 More hour  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =O PLEASE! 30 min?
> 
> BCB brawl?
Click to expand...

Who is this incredibly handsome sounding BCB? I know a  bcb, but I dunno a BCB.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> How long?
> 
> BCB
> 
> YOU KNOW I BEAT YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 More hour  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =O PLEASE! 30 min?
> 
> BCB brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is this incredibly handsome sounding BCB? I know a  bcb, but I dunno a BCB.
Click to expand...

Lol sorry. bcb brawl?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 1 More hour  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =O PLEASE! 30 min?
> 
> BCB brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is this incredibly handsome sounding BCB? I know a  bcb, but I dunno a BCB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol sorry. bcb brawl?
Click to expand...

Oh... Sure.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> =O PLEASE! 30 min?
> 
> BCB brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is this incredibly handsome sounding BCB? I know a  bcb, but I dunno a BCB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol sorry. bcb brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... Sure.
Click to expand...

 	 Did you tell people you were better than me at brawl?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this incredibly handsome sounding BCB? I know a  bcb, but I dunno a BCB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol sorry. bcb brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you tell people you were better than me at brawl?
Click to expand...

No... (Not yet.)


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol sorry. bcb brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you tell people you were better than me at brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... (Not yet.)
Click to expand...

<_<


----------



## Hub12

Owned bcb.

Owned again.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Owned bcb.


O rly??


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Owned bcb.


O rly??[/quote]Yes rly


----------



## MygL

Hub I CAN GET ON NAO...

Im getting on =)


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Owned bcb.
> 
> Owned again.


I wouldn't say owned. What about when you faced my Ness? Lost all three.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owned bcb.
> 
> Owned again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say owned. What about when you faced my Ness? Lost all three.
Click to expand...

Hey hey hey. I still beat you most times. But your ness is pretty good. But YOU cant say im easy to beat.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owned bcb.
> 
> Owned again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say owned. What about when you faced my Ness? Lost all three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hey hey. I still beat you most times. But your ness is pretty good. But YOU cant say im easy to beat.
Click to expand...

You can't say you really owned me... Except with Marth. That was a spike, and spikes own. My Ness is one of the best... IMO


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owned bcb.
> 
> Owned again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say owned. What about when you faced my Ness? Lost all three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hey hey. I still beat you most times. But your ness is pretty good. But YOU cant say im easy to beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't say you really owned me... Except with Marth. That was a spike, and spikes own. My Ness is one of the best... IMO
Click to expand...

Oh yea. That was cool. When i jump off and spiked you. Now that was awesome. Lol. I remember when i onwed you with TLM vs. wario. I KEPT spiking you down xD


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owned bcb.
> 
> Owned again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say owned. What about when you faced my Ness? Lost all three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hey hey. I still beat you most times. But your ness is pretty good. But YOU cant say im easy to beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't say you really owned me... Except with Marth. That was a spike, and spikes own. My Ness is one of the best... IMO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea. That was cool. When i jump off and spiked you. Now that was awesome. Lol. I remember when i onwed you with TLM vs. wario. I KEPT spiking you down xD
Click to expand...

Too much Toon Link spike... (shudders)


----------



## Hub12

TRELA BRAWL?


----------



## Trela

2 words Hub:

HELL NO.

I'm helping Zay with his match with xYoh...


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> 2 words Hub:
> 
> HELL NO.
> 
> I'm helping Zay with his match with xYoh...


 :'(  You could've just said no  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> 2 words Hub:
> 
> HELL NO.
> 
> I'm helping Zay with his match with xYoh...


You can say Hell on here? 

Lulz.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 words Hub:
> 
> HELL NO.
> 
> I'm helping Zay with his match with xYoh...
> 
> 
> 
> You can say Hell on here?
> 
> Lulz.
Click to expand...

You can say Damn too. 

YES TRELA  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  I CAN HALP


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 words Hub:
> 
> HELL NO.
> 
> I'm helping Zay with his match with xYoh...
> 
> 
> 
> You can say Hell on here?
> 
> Lulz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can say Damn too.
> 
> YES TRELA  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  I CAN HALP
Click to expand...

Hmm...  <_<


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 words Hub:
> 
> HELL NO.
> 
> I'm helping Zay with his match with xYoh...
> 
> 
> 
> You can say Hell on here?
> 
> Lulz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can say Damn too.
> 
> YES TRELA  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  I CAN HALP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...  <_<
Click to expand...

Hmm?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 words Hub:
> 
> HELL NO.
> 
> I'm helping Zay with his match with xYoh...
> 
> 
> 
> You can say Hell on here?
> 
> Lulz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can say Damn too.
> 
> YES TRELA  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  I CAN HALP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm?
Click to expand...

I usually only say Hell and Crap. No more than that.

Ooh, we can say Crap too?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You can say Damn too.
> 
> YES TRELA  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  I CAN HALP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I usually only say Hell and Crap. No more than that.
> 
> Ooh, we can say Crap too?
Click to expand...

*Facepalm*

No dip sherlock Lol


----------



## Trela

XYOH

What is your Counter Pick stage? Also, Zay's FC: 4725-7608-3851

You make room.


----------



## MygL

Uhmm Counter stage? I guess Pictochat


----------



## Trela

KK enter his FC and get started! I gtg in a little bit for homework...

EDIT: Btw, Zay's Counter Pick is Castle Siege.


----------



## MygL

I disconected

Not on porpose of course


----------



## MygL

I won first one


----------



## MygL

WTF I KEEP GETTING DISCONNECTED!!


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> WTF I KEEP GETTING DISCONNECTED!!


hahah


----------



## MygL

I won second match


----------



## Trela

???

Zay?

WHY!?

Oh wellz. Now for TLM and my bro!


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Zay?
> 
> WHY!?
> 
> Oh wellz. Now for TLM and my bro!


...Can i fight your Bro and see how much he sucks is good?


----------



## Trela

Well, TLM (I think) had to go to bed...

Soo....Kilex now will fight Waluigi.

Really sorry TLM! Also, xYoh, you will Brawl the winner on Waluigi and Kilex.

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

I won 3rd one


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Zay?
> 
> WHY!?
> 
> Oh wellz. Now for TLM and my bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...Can i fight your Bro and see how much he sucks is good?
Click to expand...


----------



## Trela

OK!

I will update Bracket after my homework is done!

Hub: NO! He doent wanna Brawl anyone anyways...

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> OK!
> 
> I will update Bracket after my homework is done!
> 
> Hub: NO! He doent wanna Brawl anyone anyways...
> 
> =Trela=


 :'(  Why are you mean to me..


----------



## MygL

Please Kilex win!!!

Sorry Waluigi but you lag too much >.<


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> Please Kilex win!!!
> 
> Sorry Waluigi but you lag too much >.<


thats cause he lives in Australia


----------



## akmaruman09

dang thats alot of requirments lol anyways i cant join but i wish luck to the brawlers that r in the tourney


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Kilex win!!!
> 
> Sorry Waluigi but you lag too much >.<
> 
> 
> 
> thats cause he lives in Australia
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know and cause of that I think he gonna be on in like 12 AM, which I cant Brawl on that time ...


----------



## cornymikey

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> dang thats alot of requirments lol anyways i cant join but i wish luck to the brawlers that r in the tourney


well, sign ups were 1 month ago, so even if u wanted to, u cant now.


----------



## akmaruman09

cornymikey said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang thats alot of requirments lol anyways i cant join but i wish luck to the brawlers that r in the tourney
> 
> 
> 
> well, sign ups were 1 month ago, so even if u wanted to, u cant now.
Click to expand...

o it has been a while since i been on lol thnx mikey for informin me on this


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Kilex win!!!
> 
> Sorry Waluigi but you lag too much >.<
> 
> 
> 
> thats cause he lives in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know and cause of that I think he gonna be on in like 12 AM, which I cant Brawl on that time ...
Click to expand...

yeah, like now at 10:25, its like 2:25 in the afternoon, or something


----------



## cornymikey

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang thats alot of requirments lol anyways i cant join but i wish luck to the brawlers that r in the tourney
> 
> 
> 
> well, sign ups were 1 month ago, so even if u wanted to, u cant now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o it has been a while since i been on lol thnx mikey for informin me on this
Click to expand...

ok no problem. *thumbs up emoticon


----------



## akmaruman09

cornymikey said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang thats alot of requirments lol anyways i cant join but i wish luck to the brawlers that r in the tourney
> 
> 
> 
> well, sign ups were 1 month ago, so even if u wanted to, u cant now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o it has been a while since i been on lol thnx mikey for informin me on this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok no problem. *thumbs up emoticon
Click to expand...

lol and mikey r u in this tourney?


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Kilex win!!!
> 
> Sorry Waluigi but you lag too much >.<
> 
> 
> 
> thats cause he lives in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know and cause of that I think he gonna be on in like 12 AM, which I cant Brawl on that time ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, like now at 10:25, its like 2:25 in the afternoon, or something
Click to expand...

Hmm GAHH maybe something happend to him? Or is it already Monday over there?


----------



## cornymikey

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang thats alot of requirments lol anyways i cant join but i wish luck to the brawlers that r in the tourney
> 
> 
> 
> well, sign ups were 1 month ago, so even if u wanted to, u cant now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o it has been a while since i been on lol thnx mikey for informin me on this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok no problem. *thumbs up emoticon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol and mikey r u in this tourney?
Click to expand...

well, i lost. =(


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Zay?
> 
> WHY!?
> 
> Oh wellz. Now for TLM and my bro!


Zay lost?

YES!


----------



## bcb

...

I seem to fail. :/
Zay's been failing recently too. I almost beat him with Jigglypuff.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I seem to fail. :/
> Zay's been failing recently too. I almost beat him with Jigglypuff.


._. Im on win/lose streak =/


----------



## bcb

Just bored. I've been failing with my trainees...


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Just bored. I've been failing with my trainees...


.You/ve been failing to me =/


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bored. I've been failing with my trainees...
> 
> 
> 
> .You/ve been failing to me =/
Click to expand...

Except with Ness. It's wierd. I can beat some with some and not with others. But I beat the others with others. Did that make sense?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bored. I've been failing with my trainees...
> 
> 
> 
> .You/ve been failing to me =/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except with Ness. It's wierd. I can beat some with some and not with others. But I beat the others with others. Did that make sense?
Click to expand...

Nope. But i'll brawl you soon.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bored. I've been failing with my trainees...
> 
> 
> 
> .You/ve been failing to me =/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except with Ness. It's wierd. I can beat some with some and not with others. But I beat the others with others. Did that make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. But i'll brawl you soon.
Click to expand...

Meh... I feel like brawling some on here I've never brawled yet. I'd probably lose to them too, not just you.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bored. I've been failing with my trainees...
> 
> 
> 
> .You/ve been failing to me =/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except with Ness. It's wierd. I can beat some with some and not with others. But I beat the others with others. Did that make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. But i'll brawl you soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh... I feel like brawling some on here I've never brawled yet. I'd probably lose to them too, not just you.
Click to expand...

I know........


----------



## cornymikey

ill brawl anyone w/ my new character, zero suit samus


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ill brawl anyone w/ my new character, zero suit samus


ZSS FAILS maybe later


----------



## cornymikey

well, we will see. ive gotten pretty good w/ her.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill brawl anyone w/ my new character, zero suit samus
> 
> 
> 
> ZSS FAILS maybe later
Click to expand...

Kirby fails!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill brawl anyone w/ my new character, zero suit samus
> 
> 
> 
> ZSS FAILS maybe later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kirby fails!
Click to expand...

Your face fails. I can beat you with kriby easily


----------



## cornymikey

hub, u ready yet? or i could brawl anyone else.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill brawl anyone w/ my new character, zero suit samus
> 
> 
> 
> ZSS FAILS maybe later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kirby fails!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your face fails. I can beat you with kriby easily
Click to expand...

Your memory fails. I can easily beat your Kirby with Olimar.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill brawl anyone w/ my new character, zero suit samus
> 
> 
> 
> ZSS FAILS maybe later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kirby fails!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your face fails. I can beat you with kriby easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory fails. I can easily beat your Kirby with Olimar.
Click to expand...

..Oright.....But my TLM can beat you olimar


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS maybe later
> 
> 
> 
> Kirby fails!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your face fails. I can beat you with kriby easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory fails. I can easily beat your Kirby with Olimar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Oright.....But my TLM can beat you olimar
Click to expand...

Since when?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS
> 
> 
> 
> Your face fails. I can beat you with kriby easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory fails. I can easily beat your Kirby with Olimar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Oright.....But my TLM can beat you olimar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when?
Click to expand...

silver, i bet I can beat u! (maybe)


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS
> 
> 
> 
> Your face fails. I can beat you with kriby easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory fails. I can easily beat your Kirby with Olimar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Oright.....But my TLM can beat you olimar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when?
Click to expand...

Since last time we fought


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory fails. I can easily beat your Kirby with Olimar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Oright.....But my TLM can beat you olimar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since last time we fought
Click to expand...

Last time we fought I only used Oli once and that was against Kirby.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS
> 
> 
> 
> ..Oright.....But my TLM can beat you olimar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since last time we fought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time we fought I only used Oli once and that was against Kirby.
Click to expand...

No
THE LAST LAST FIGHT


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS
> 
> 
> 
> Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since last time we fought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time we fought I only used Oli once and that was against Kirby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> THE LAST LAST FIGHT
Click to expand...

The point is.....


<big>HUB SPAMS!!!</big>


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS
> 
> 
> 
> Since last time we fought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time we fought I only used Oli once and that was against Kirby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> THE LAST LAST FIGHT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is.....
> 
> 
> <big>HUB SPAMS!!!</big>
Click to expand...

Your face spams.

Omg I can beat you -_-


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS
> 
> 
> 
> Last time we fought I only used Oli once and that was against Kirby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> THE LAST LAST FIGHT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is.....
> 
> 
> <big>HUB SPAMS!!!</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your face spams.
> 
> Omg I can beat you -_-
Click to expand...

Only when you spam.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS
> 
> 
> 
> No
> THE LAST LAST FIGHT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is.....
> 
> 
> <big>HUB SPAMS!!!</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your face spams.
> 
> Omg I can beat you -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when you spam.
Click to expand...

God learn to keep you *censored.3.0*ing mouth shut. D:<


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS
> 
> 
> 
> The point is.....
> 
> 
> <big>HUB SPAMS!!!</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your face spams.
> 
> Omg I can beat you -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when you spam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God learn to keep you *censored.3.0*ing mouth shut. D:<
Click to expand...

Why does God need to learn to keep hsi mouth shut?

And learn to play brawl without spamming.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS<big>HUB SPAMS!!!</big>
> 
> 
> 
> Your face spams.
> 
> Omg I can beat you -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when you spam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God learn to keep you *censored.3.0*ing mouth shut. D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does God need to learn to keep hsi mouth shut?
> 
> And learn to play brawl without spamming.
Click to expand...

I do! *censored.9.10* WHY DONT YOU QUIT JUDGING OTHER PEOPLE


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS<big>HUB SPAMS!!!</big>
> 
> 
> 
> Only when you spam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God learn to keep you *censored.3.0*ing mouth shut. D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does God need to learn to keep hsi mouth shut?
> 
> And learn to play brawl without spamming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do! *censored.9.10* WHY DONT YOU QUIT JUDGING OTHER PEOPLE
Click to expand...

Let's take this to pms so this thread doesn't get locked.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepZSS FAILS<big>HUB SPAMS!!!</big>
> 
> 
> 
> God learn to keep you *censored.3.0*ing mouth shut. D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does God need to learn to keep hsi mouth shut?
> 
> And learn to play brawl without spamming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do! *censored.9.10* WHY DONT YOU QUIT JUDGING OTHER PEOPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's take this to pms so this thread doesn't get locked.
Click to expand...

 :throwingrottenapples:  Fine  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## bcb

Umm... Brawl anyone? Just no bragging or arguing.  
:huh:


----------



## cornymikey

ok, bcb im-a use my ZSS


----------



## MygL

Gahh so many arguments...

So, Trela, who Im Brawling now?

...


----------



## cornymikey

idk xyoh, but u wanna brawl?


----------



## MygL

Cant, I never cant (On Mondays - Tuesdays) unless

1. Is very very important (Like this tourney)
2. My brother goes to somewhere

Sorry until Wednesday and on =P


----------



## cornymikey

oh yeah, i forgot. errrr


----------



## bcb

I'm ready if you want cm...


----------



## cornymikey

ok, bcb, quick, now! im going online now.


----------



## Trela

xYoh said:
			
		

> Cant, I never cant (On Mondays - Tuesdays) unless
> 
> 1. Is very very important (Like this tourney)
> 2. My brother goes to somewhere
> 
> Sorry until Wednesday and on =P


You have to do 2 matches tomorrow, that is, if you win the first.

I'm not continuing this Tournament after Wednesday. Idc if you had internet problems. This Tournament has been bothering and messing up my life (plans and stuff), so the Rule is simple:

If you dont show up, your out.

If Waluigi doesn't do his match tonight with my bro, he's out.

I will be so happy when this is over. The Nikolympics is another story...

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

OK! Cool! I can tommorrow!


----------



## Trela

waluigi, you have till 12am (my time) to do the match. He cannot do it at 1am or anything, since he likes to sleep early most of the time.


----------



## Trela

Umm...Kilex was ready...but you didnt show up Sean.

I dunno who advances yet, but it might be Kilex....

=Trela=


----------



## chubsterr

hey trela is it too late for my match against your sister?

I should be good to go tomorrow.


----------



## Trela

chubsterr said:
			
		

> hey trela is it too late for my match against your sister?
> 
> I should be good to go tomorrow.


Your like, about 1 1/2 weeks to late man. If I do let you go back, about 5 matchs would have to be done again.


----------



## Trela

(I hate posting twice in a row...)

There are 3 more Rounds left:

Loser's Semi-Finals: *xYoh Vs. Kilex*

Loser's Finals: *Silverstorms Vs. winner of Loser's Semi-Finals*
*
Grand Finals:* *Trela Vs. winner of Loser's Finals*

We are almost done! Good luck to all in the Loser's Bracket!

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Brawl trela?


----------



## Trela

Sure. You make room.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Sure. You make room.


....Oh so now you can brawl hmm?.......Sorry. Eating dinner


----------



## chubsterr

Ah ok, i didnt have my wii when my match was due :\

Oh well maybe next time then.


----------



## Trela

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. You make room.
> 
> 
> 
> ....Oh so now you can brawl hmm?.......Sorry. Eating dinner
Click to expand...

THEN WHY DID YOU ASK ME TO BRAWL-

Oh. You didnt know when you were gonna eat....:I

Chub: It's ok. Mabye next time 

=Trela=


----------



## chubsterr

Let me know when ur sister can brawl anyway trela, i want to see if i stood a chance  mwahahha.

Kinda like a "what if i was still in it" kinda match know what i mean?


----------



## Trela

Yush. I know what you mean.

xYoh: GET ON! You have 3 hours left...


----------



## bcb

Poor xYoh... But I'm still angry I didn't make it far.

And of all the ways to lose, by MK only?  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Poor xYoh... But I'm still angry I didn't make it far.
> 
> And of all the ways to lose, by MK only?  :gyroidconfused:


HEY! u got owned by a GOOD MK.  and even if i didnt use him, i could still own you.


----------



## Trela

cornymikey said:
			
		

> HEY! u got owned by a GOOD MK.  and even if i didnt use him, i could still own you.


Please, dont start a flame war because of bragging.

I never know when a random player will come out and beat me, even if I know they are bad. Usually if I ever do brag, I gt owned :I

Anyways, xYoh beat Kilex. It is now time for the Loser's Finals:

*xYoh Vs. Silverstorms: Winner will fight Trela*

Yoll have until 5:30pm Central Time tomorrow....

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor xYoh... But I'm still angry I didn't make it far.
> 
> And of all the ways to lose, by MK only?  :gyroidconfused:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! u got owned by a GOOD MK.  and even if i didnt use him, i could still own you.
Click to expand...

I'm really hating the word "owned" right now. It's really bugging me. Please don't say, "You got owned". I'm taking that offensive now. I don't care if you beat me, or beat me by a lot. It's offensive to me and I'm hearing all the time. Just say you beat me, not owned me. I've losing to you guys a little and it's really bugging me.

I really thought I was getting better once I beat Trela once or twice, and that really puts me down. And it makes me feel bad about my playing. You might as well say, "You suck."

I got owned beaten. Final answer.


----------



## MygL

Trela said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! u got owned by a GOOD MK.  and even if i didnt use him, i could still own you.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, dont start a flame war because of bragging.
> 
> I never know when a random player will come out and beat me, even if I know they are bad. Usually if I ever do brag, I gt owned :I
> 
> Anyways, xYoh beat Kilex. It is now time for the Loser's Finals:
> 
> *xYoh Vs. Silverstorms: Winner will fight Trela*
> 
> Yoll have until 5:30pm Central Time tomorrow....
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

Cool!

And everytime I see Silver online is in the morning when Im at school... BUT WAIT, I dont go to school tommorrow, woah that IS luck  So yeah I can whenever Silver is on >=D

To tell the truth I havent even Brawled Silver once ._.


----------



## Trela

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm really hating the word "owned" right now. It's really bugging me. Please don't say, "You got owned". I'm taking that offensive now. I don't care if you beat me, or beat me by a lot. It's offensive to me and I'm hearing all the time. Just say you beat me, not owned me. I've losing to you guys a little and it's really bugging me.
> 
> I really thought I was getting better once I beat Trela once or twice, and that really puts me down. And it makes me feel bad about my playing. You might as well say, "You suck."
> 
> I got owned beaten. Final answer.


This. READ.


----------



## Trela

xYoh said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> And everytime I see Silver online is in the morning when Im at school... BUT WAIT, I dont go to school tommorrow, woah that IS luck  So yeah I can whenever Silver is on >=D
> 
> To tell the truth I havent even Brawled Silver once ._.


Woah, LUCKY! 

Good luck you 2! Remember to PM him also. I'll play winner after school.

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hating the word "owned" right now. It's really bugging me. Please don't say, "You got owned". I'm taking that offensive now. I don't care if you beat me, or beat me by a lot. It's offensive to me and I'm hearing all the time. Just say you beat me, not owned me. I've losing to you guys a little and it's really bugging me.
> 
> I really thought I was getting better once I beat Trela once or twice, and that really puts me down. And it makes me feel bad about my playing. You might as well say, "You suck."
> 
> I got owned beaten. Final answer.
> 
> 
> 
> This. READ.
Click to expand...

In every brawl tourney I've ever participated in, I lost every round technically. No... Every brawl.  Maybe I just don't do good under pressure, I'm not sure. It's hard to lose so much, and I don't like braggers because of it. If people said, "It's okay. You did great." I'd feel okay.

But hearing, "It's okay that you lost. I'm just better than you." That's...UGH... It really gives me low self-esteem. I'm a nice guy and I don't say, "SHUT THE HELL UP!" when I clearly need to.

Sorry if I'm drawing attention to myself. I needed to vent a little.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hating the word "owned" right now. It's really bugging me. Please don't say, "You got owned". I'm taking that offensive now. I don't care if you beat me, or beat me by a lot. It's offensive to me and I'm hearing all the time. Just say you beat me, not owned me. I've losing to you guys a little and it's really bugging me.
> 
> I really thought I was getting better once I beat Trela once or twice, and that really puts me down. And it makes me feel bad about my playing. You might as well say, "You suck."
> 
> I got owned beaten. Final answer.
> 
> 
> 
> This. READ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In every brawl tourney I've ever participated in, I lost every round technically. No... Every brawl.  Maybe I just don't do good under pressure, I'm not sure. It's hard to lose so much, and I don't like braggers because of it. If people said, "It's okay. You did great." I'd feel okay.
> 
> But hearing, "It's okay that you lost. I'm just better than you." That's...UGH... It really gives me low self-esteem. I'm a nice guy and I don't say, "SHUT THE HELL UP!" when I clearly need to.
> 
> Sorry if I'm drawing attention to myself. I needed to vent a little.
Click to expand...

Lol, actually for meh, this is my first tourney ._.

And (Thankfully) Im not one of those,  but when I say "PWNED" or "OWNED" I say it as a joke and not trying to offend anyone =P

Ahh cant wait for tommorrow >=D Imma do my BEST!


----------



## Trela

xYoh, you knocked out most of our TTC players. Because of you, TBT probably did better than us 

It's been a while since we Brawled also. Mabye after Tournament?

Good luck!


----------



## MygL

Oh sure Ill Brawl you tommorrow, and Im confident that I can beat Silver


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor xYoh... But I'm still angry I didn't make it far.
> 
> And of all the ways to lose, by MK only?  :gyroidconfused:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! u got owned by a GOOD MK.  and even if i didnt use him, i could still own you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really hating the word "owned" right now. It's really bugging me. Please don't say, "You got owned". I'm taking that offensive now. I don't care if you beat me, or beat me by a lot. It's offensive to me and I'm hearing all the time. Just say you beat me, not owned me. I've losing to you guys a little and it's really bugging me.
> 
> I really thought I was getting better once I beat Trela once or twice, and that really puts me down. And it makes me feel bad about my playing. You might as well say, "You suck."
> 
> I got owned beaten. Final answer.
Click to expand...

ok, im sorry. im not trying to say you suck or whatever...  :'(


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Woah this tourneys been going on for a while...!

I love saying people got owned but only when something totally ridiculous happens like they kill themselves or some awesome random kill takes place


----------



## cornymikey

well, sorry, bcb. i take it back. no hard feelings?


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> Oh sure Ill Brawl you tommorrow, and Im confident that I can beat Silver


well, silvers supposed to be really good. probably better than me, but the time i fought him, it lagged. so idk


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure Ill Brawl you tommorrow, and Im confident that I can beat Silver
> 
> 
> 
> well, silvers supposed to be really good. probably better than me, but the time i fought him, it lagged. so idk
Click to expand...

Yeah, I heard he


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure Ill Brawl you tommorrow, and Im confident that I can beat Silver
> 
> 
> 
> well, silvers supposed to be really good. probably better than me, but the time i fought him, it lagged. so idk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I heard he
Click to expand...


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure Ill Brawl you tommorrow, and Im confident that I can beat Silver
> 
> 
> 
> well, silvers supposed to be really good. probably better than me, but the time i fought him, it lagged. so idk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I heard he
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> well, sorry, bcb. i take it back. no hard feelings?


Just don't say I got owned...

It's not just you, btw, a lot of people I've brawled have given that impression on me. :/


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure Ill Brawl you tommorrow, and Im confident that I can beat Silver
> 
> 
> 
> well, silvers supposed to be really good. probably better than me, but the time i fought him, it lagged. so idk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I heard he
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure Ill Brawl you tommorrow, and Im confident that I can beat Silver
> 
> 
> 
> well, silvers supposed to be really good. probably better than me, but the time i fought him, it lagged. so idk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I heard he
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I heard he
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> heheh, time to edgehog him.
> 
> IM BLUE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how Trela always beats my Olimar. If it wasn't for his stupid recovery, Olimar would be pure awesomeness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, hey wanna do our match now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll go warm up.
Click to expand...

Ok just tell me when youre ready


----------



## Silverstorms

Ok. I'm ready.


----------



## MygL

Ok my FC in the left, 

NVM BRB fast


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ok my FC in the left,
> 
> NVM BRB fast


My Fc is in the spoiler.

That reminds me. I'm hungry.

And are we doing best of 3 or 5?


----------



## MygL

OK Im on who hosts?

Yup 3 best out of 5


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> OK Im on who hosts?


You host.

Are we doing best of 3 or 5?


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Im on who hosts?
> 
> 
> 
> You host.
> 
> Are we doing best of 3 or 5?
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## Cheese

Wait brawl?
Can I come!


----------



## Silverstorms

Ugh. Can we start match 2 again?

My Dad walks in and starts asking me questions and I'm like *censored.9.10* and when I look back at the Tv I've lost a stock.


----------



## MygL

Oh ok


----------



## Silverstorms

why? WHY!?!?!? Why then!!!!????


----------



## Silverstorms

GG. 

Out of all the people I fought on TBT (that aren't Coffe or Trela) you put up the best fight by a LONG way . Some of the games were really close (lol at my MK fail, lag is not good for him).


----------



## MygL

Uhmm yeah good games, and thanks


----------



## MygL

xYoh said:
			
		

> Uhmm yeah good games, and thanks


And todays the final vs Trela  

Well thats what he said yesterday ._.


----------



## Silverstorms

Now I can get World of Goo


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela on TCC said:
			
		

> Btw, Silverstorms, I know you are looking at this Thread. GET OUT



I READ WHAT I WANNA READ!


----------



## cornymikey

wait, who won?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, sorry, bcb. i take it back. no hard feelings?
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't say I got owned...
> 
> It's not just you, btw, a lot of people I've brawled have given that impression on me. :/
Click to expand...

ok, cool. now we can brawl again, and i know what not to say.  B)


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, who won?


I won 3-2


----------



## bcb

Must brawl... Somebody.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Must brawl... Somebody.


IllBrawl you, but it has to be in about 1 hour =/


----------



## Trela

Silver, you ready? This is the last match of the Tournament!

What's your counter pick?


----------



## cornymikey

xyoh, did u get alot better since i brawled you?


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xyoh, did u get alot better since i brawled you?


Not "alot" but I gues a little little <small>little</small> <small><small>little</small></small> better


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh, did u get alot better since i brawled you?
> 
> 
> 
> Not "alot" but I gues a little little <small>little</small> <small><small>little</small></small> better
Click to expand...

well, u beat all those TTC guys, so i thought u improved.
so can u beat me now?


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh, did u get alot better since i brawled you?
> 
> 
> 
> Not "alot" but I gues a little little <small>little</small> <small><small>little</small></small> better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, u beat all those TTC guys, so i thought u improved.
> so can u beat me now?
Click to expand...

AHA Is that a challenge? >=D

I dont know if I can, until we Brawl ...


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh, did u get alot better since i brawled you?
> 
> 
> 
> Not "alot" but I gues a little little <small>little</small> <small><small>little</small></small> better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, u beat all those TTC guys, so i thought u improved.
> so can u beat me now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHA Is that a challenge? >=D
> 
> I dont know if I can, until we Brawl ...
Click to expand...

i guess that IS a challenge! anyways, i cant brawl now. i can brawl friday tho.  B)


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh, did u get alot better since i brawled you?
> 
> 
> 
> Not "alot" but I gues a little little <small>little</small> <small><small>little</small></small> better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, u beat all those TTC guys, so i thought u improved.
> so can u beat me now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHA Is that a challenge? >=D
> 
> I dont know if I can, until we Brawl ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess that IS a challenge! anyways, i cant brawl now. i can brawl friday tho.  B)
Click to expand...

Well now is OK, I think there


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deeplittle <small>little</small> <small><small>little</small></small> better
> 
> 
> 
> well, u beat all those TTC guys, so i thought u improved.
> so can u beat me now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHA Is that a challenge? >=D
> 
> I dont know if I can, until we Brawl ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess that IS a challenge! anyways, i cant brawl now. i can brawl friday tho.  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now is OK, I think there
Click to expand...


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deeplittle <small>little</small> <small><small>little</small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> AHA Is that a challenge? >=D
> 
> I dont know if I can, until we Brawl ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess that IS a challenge! anyways, i cant brawl now. i can brawl friday tho.  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now is OK, I think there
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deeplittle <small>little</small> <small><small>little</small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> i guess that IS a challenge! anyways, i cant brawl now. i can brawl friday tho.  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now is OK, I think there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Trela

xYoh knocked out 4 TTC players in a row. Scary beast...

Anyways, Silver cant come today, so, I dont think I will make him lose by default, but I will still post the Results today. Right now....

Also, I'm doing a Point System to see which site did better in the Tournament. *starts making new Thread*

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

Trela said:
			
		

> xYoh knocked out 4 TTC players in a row. Scary beast...
> 
> Anyways, Silver cant come today, so, I dont think I will make him lose by default, but I will still post the Results today. Right now....
> 
> Also, I'm doing a Point System to see which site did better in the Tournament. *starts making new Thread*
> 
> =Trela=


I did? I didnt knew... =S

And yeah, all times I see Silver online, is in the morning =P


----------



## Trela

This Thread can go ahead and die now lol.

I finished the Results Thread!


----------

